# DASH chassis



## tomhocars

The name for the chassis will be T-DASH.They are going through final testing this week.IT'S ON THE WAY.Possible pictures this week.Tom


----------



## Gear Head

Yaaaaaaaaahoooooooooooooooooo!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## David S

Great news! I am looking forward too buying the new chassis.

David S


----------



## slotcarman12078

SSSSSSSSWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!! :woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## tjetsgrig

First thing Im gonna do is get one over 60mph! Depending on how stought it is, maybe 70!

JS


----------



## slotking

great news


----------



## win43

woohoo


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Great news!!!!!!


----------



## sethndaddy

Best news of the year


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

AWESOME NEWS ! :thumbsup:


----------



## beast1624

Great!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Dig it!


----------



## Omega

All right, doing the snoopy dance.

Dave


----------



## Dyno Dom

Good news & Thanks Tom for the update.  The "T-Dash" name is nice,
although there are inline T chassis also available including the Wizz 
Thunderstorm. Best wishes to Dan for a full recovery from his surgery
and all Dash endeavors. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotking

I am looking forward to getting some dash-jets!!

hard to wait


----------



## [email protected]

As a huge Tyco fan I own very few t-jet cars. Seeing as the rare factor won't be involved and a chassis that was designed for improvement to the already beefy T-jet I'm sure I will be getting a few to zip around. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I think I like D-Jet myself. 

Way to go Dan :hat:

Can we get cases?? Like 50 or 100 per case??


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I think I like D-Jet myself.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Kinda like that myself...RM


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Joe65SkylarkGS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I like D-Jet myself.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Kinda like that myself...RM
> 
> 
> 
> still think Dan should 'a gone w/ my; "Scream'n Banshee 3000"...:drunk:
> 
> TY FCB 4 making this a "Sticky"....
> saving every spare $ I can 2 get some of these as soon as Dan releases them.....
> 
> Hey Dan, any chance on an "Autographed" edition ????:thumbsup:
> seeing/owning other Dash products... these ought 2 ROCK!!!!!
> 
> Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:
Click to expand...


----------



## slotking

will they come with a body?
or
will just the chassis be available?

either way is cool!

From the little I have seen, I am excited to get my hands on 1


----------



## sidejobjon

tomhocars said:


> The name for the chassis will be T-DASH.They are going through final testing this week.IT'S ON THE WAY.Possible pictures this week.Tom


Pictures please ,Pinch me
Thanks SJJ


----------



## Gerome

I just hope there is an opportunity for all of us that wants 1 or 2 to get them and not a couple of people buying the first batch all up and the rest of us being forced to buy them on ebay or some such place and being forced to pay more than the original price if we want one.


----------



## tomhocars

There won't be price gouging.The price should be about $11.99.That's the price Dash is suggesting at this point.Thats what I'll have them for. Tom


----------



## videojimmy

Put me down for 20 Tom


----------



## Gerome

tomhocars said:


> There won't be price gouging.The price should be about $11.99.That's the price Dash is suggesting at this point.Thats what I'll have them for. Tom


Thank you, Tom. That's great to hear. Nice price too.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

My .02¢ on the name.... I kinda like D-Jet myself.... it just sounds Right ! 
And Kudos on the pricing, as that was something I was worried about, as I live on a strict budget, and that $11.99 sounds like a price I can afford :thumbsup:


----------



## slotking

> The price should be about $11.99


WHAT!! why not $11.98?:tongue::roll:

just kidding
that's a great price!! :woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## lenny

Ralphthe3rd said:


> My .02¢ on the name.... I kinda like D-Jet myself.... it just sounds Right !
> And Kudos on the pricing, as that was something I was worried about, as I live on a strict budget, and that $11.99 sounds like a price I can afford :thumbsup:


I wasnt about to use the word 'jet' in any way shape or form in the name. Thunderjet is trademarked by Autoworld. I really dont want to spend my days fighting an infringement lawsuit. So D-Jet, Dash-Jet, Lenny-Jet, etc... those were not options.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

lenny said:


> I wasnt about to use the word 'jet' in any way shape or form in the name. Thunderjet is trademarked by Autoworld. I really dont want to spend my days fighting an infringement lawsuit. So D-Jet, Dash-Jet, Lenny-Jet, etc... those were not options.


Oh, well that sucks  Man, even just PART of a word can jet you into trouble, whats the world coming too


----------



## ajd350

If they're good, the name won't matter.


----------



## Bill Hall

ajd350 said:


> If they're good, the name won't matter.



Agreed!


----------



## dtomol

*Dash chassis*

Does the 11.99 price include the body?


----------



## lenny

dtomol said:


> Does the 11.99 price include the body?


nope.


----------



## TK Solver

Will the chassis include a guide pin? It seems like a good idea since it can't go around a track without one.


----------



## ruralradio

Dash Cake? (C'mon, it is a pancake car...)


----------



## Dyno Dom

lenny said:


> I wasnt about to use the word 'jet' in any way shape or form in the name. Thunderjet is trademarked by Autoworld. I really dont want to spend my days fighting an infringement lawsuit. So D-Jet, Dash-Jet, Lenny-Jet, etc... those were not options.


Certainly a good clarification of name choice options, best of luck to Dan & T-Dash! :thumbsup: 
Any info for tentative release dates???


----------



## tomhocars

TK Solver said:


> Will the chassis include a guide pin? It seems like a good idea since it can't go around a track without one.


It's possible they will come with a guide pin.The original replacement chasss did not come with a guide pin.The original relacement bodies didn't come with screws either.


----------



## sidejobjon

DRUM ROLL picture
SJJ


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!


I had the pleasure of test driving the new chassis boys!!!! Stopped at Toms after work and put somr laps on these 2 babies!!!

Let me say, bravo Dan. Awsome chassis and in black its an absolute masterpiece! 

The wheels are smoking hot too. So much better than the skinny chrome ones that usually go in the garbage. And another thing is that this chassis is the correct length!! Not long like AW or JL. The right length. 
Thanks for that Dan. 

Again bravo and i hope the Sept release is when we can have em. 

I want the first 100!!!!!


----------



## Bubba 123

lenny said:


> I wasnt about to use the word 'jet' in any way shape or form in the name. Thunderjet is trademarked by Autoworld. I really dont want to spend my days fighting an infringement lawsuit. So D-Jet, Dash-Jet, Lenny-Jet, etc... those were not options.


hey Dan....
look up the word "Jet", in different languages, see if 1 of them sounds kool (ie; German,Spanish, Yadda) :thumbsup:
just an idea :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotking

Thunderjet has few trademarks that include slot cars

t-jet did not show any slot car trademarks but has some.

Dash-jet is open
d-jet has 1 trade mark

jet is a common name
so adding it to the end of name is not a legal issue.

other wise you would see some legal issue between
AW, BSRT, & slottech would all be in the fray


----------



## tjd241

*Well put...*



ajd350 said:


> If they're good, the name won't matter.


Besides, is anyone not ready for a change? The new name sounds like a little tip of the hat to product history and ownership of the new product offering.... makes incredible sense. Bring it on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Question about the chassis material... is it made from Nylatron, or some other type plastic, delrin, or nylon ? From the pix, the chassis looks Black, is this true ?


----------



## lenny

slotking said:


> Thunderjet has few trademarks that include slot cars
> 
> t-jet did not show any slot car trademarks but has some.
> 
> Dash-jet is open
> d-jet has 1 trade mark
> 
> jet is a common name
> so adding it to the end of name is not a legal issue.
> 
> other wise you would see some legal issue between
> AW, BSRT, & slottech would all be in the fray


seeing as how Autoworld and I will have very similar products, and they have the rights to the Thunderjet name, it didnt seem very smart to 'poke the gorilla' by naming our very similar pancake chassis with any variation of 'jet'.


----------



## lenny

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Question about the chassis material... is it made from Nylatron, or some other type plastic, delrin, or nylon ? From the pix, the chassis looks Black, is this true ?


Chassis material has not been finalized. We wanted Delrin, but the shrinkage of delrin disqualified itself. We found that pieces weren't fitting together very well, wheel base was affected, etc... Nylon has some of the same shrinkage issues plus it absorbs moisture which causes isses. the prototypes are actually molded in black polycarbonate. 

Tough stuff, doesnt shrink, dimensionally stable, can take a beating, etc. But it's not that great for wear and friction. ABS is another material he have had some samples made of.

what will most likely happen is that it will be a PC or ABS 'alloy' with additives to help out with increasing wear and reducing friction.

Hope this answered your question.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Dan, thank you very much for answering my question the best you could. And I'm EXTREMELY Impressed with all the work and testing that was involved with developing this chassis, Mega Kudos to you :thumbsup:


----------



## fordcowboy

Iam putting Joe65 in for lucky dog award for get to test drive the new chassis. lol Lendell


----------



## slotking

> seeing as how Autoworld and I will have very similar products, and they have the rights to the Thunderjet name, it didnt seem very smart to 'poke the gorilla' by naming our very similar pancake chassis with any variation of 'jet'.


the caution is understood.

Thank so much for your efforts on this
I am stoked


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

fordcowboy said:


> Iam putting Joe65 in for lucky dog award for get to test drive the new chassis. lol Lendell


Yea man!!!! I never win anything. :hat:

What did i win??? :dude:


----------



## rodstrguy

You got back on the lead lap...


----------



## howlin' hoosier

lenny said:


> seeing as how Autoworld and I will have very similar products, and they have the rights to the Thunderjet name, it didnt seem very smart to 'poke the gorilla' by naming our very similar pancake chassis with any variation of 'jet'.


I propose THE DASH FLASH for the latest incarnation of the time honored Thunderjet 500 chassis. :wave:


----------



## ___cory___

So much great news this week from Dash! Congratulations!

-Cory


----------



## 1976Cordoba

tjd241 said:


> Besides, is anyone not ready for a change? The new name sounds like a little tip of the hat to product history and ownership of the new product offering.... makes incredible sense. Bring it on. :thumbsup:



I agree Dave - well said! Calling it a D-Jet, Dash-jet, etc. is the obvious, easy conclusion. Why not step away from that a bit? I think it would have been fine just being called the Dash chassis. As it is, T-Dash works just as well . . . steers clear of copyright attorneys and gives a nod to the design's roots without dwelling on it. Onward! :thumbsup:


----------



## rholmesr

Kudos to Dash Dan - I really like what I'm seeing.

I like the T-dash name better than anything I would've come up with.

I went to merriam-webster online and got synonyms for _Thunder_ and _Jet_ to try and come up with a sneaky good name but my quest only netted me _BellowSpurt_, _BoomSpout_ or _RoarSquirt_. Not good slot car names!!


----------



## tjd241

ruralradio said:


> Dash Cake?


Close r-rad... The T-Dash is a _Dancake_ syle chassis.


----------



## joegri

i,m as jazzed as everybody and i have 1 silly question. will there be some type of anouncment or official release date? or something like that? i,ve been cutting old ladies lawns ,walking dogs and collecting bottles so i can get a few of the dash chassis.now i can put all my scratchbuild stuff in a box and focus in on stuff i can accutually get to go around the trak! very happy for dash and all the effort involved.


----------



## ParkRNDL

tjd241 said:


> Close r-rad... The T-Dash is a _Dancake_ syle chassis.


Nice! ba-dum CHINGGGGGG!

:thumbsup:

Add me to the list of folks who are very stoked to get my hands on these. I've been out of the loop here this summer with kids' sports and stuff, but this is great news to get upon checking back in...

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

joegri said:


> i,ve been cutting old ladies lawns ,walking dogs and collecting bottles so i can get a few of the dash chassis..


I hear ya joeg!!! I've been washing dishes, taking out the garbage, running the vacumn, etc. trying to get a bigger allowance...RM


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I hear ya joeg!!! I've been washing dishes, taking out the garbage, running the vacumn, etc. trying to get a bigger allowance...RM


AS PER LISTED ON: "JAG" s SITE :thumbsup:

Production chassis are expected to arrive in the middle of October.

From Dan:

Here are a few details about the chassis: 

Dash Magnets, Dash Pickup Shoes, Dash Copper Gearplate Gears and plastic crown gear, Dash Rims, Dash Armature (tri-lam / 15 to 16 ohm for the first 10,000 chassis), Dash Gear Plate, Dash Chassis Bottom, Dash Axles (non-magnetic stainless steel), Dash Guide Pin, Dash Electrical Connectors... 

Future releases may have a bi-lam 17 ohm arm. 

Items that are not 'Dash made' in the prototype chassis at this moment are the following:

shoe springs... The first 10,000 chassis will have Dr Oogan shoe springs!

brushes... the prototypes have Wizzard brushes. Dash brushes are in development.

The plastic used for the prototypes is polycarbonate and probably not the final choice. Future chassis will most likely use ABS or PC.

All parts should be interchangeable with the original Aurora chassis. The wheelbase should be identical also.

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Gerome

Should be fun.


----------



## lenny

Bubba 123 said:


> AS PER LISTED ON: "JAG" s SITE :thumbsup:
> 
> Production chassis are expected to arrive in the middle of October.
> 
> From Dan:
> 
> Here are a few details about the chassis:
> 
> Dash Magnets, Dash Pickup Shoes, Dash Copper Gearplate Gears and plastic crown gear, Dash Rims, Dash Armature (tri-lam / 15 to 16 ohm for the first 10,000 chassis), Dash Gear Plate, Dash Chassis Bottom, Dash Axles (non-magnetic stainless steel), Dash Guide Pin, Dash Electrical Connectors...
> 
> Future releases may have a bi-lam 17 ohm arm.
> 
> Items that are not 'Dash made' in the prototype chassis at this moment are the following:
> 
> shoe springs... The first 10,000 chassis will have Dr Oogan shoe springs!
> 
> brushes... the prototypes have Wizzard brushes. Dash brushes are in development.
> 
> The plastic used for the prototypes is polycarbonate and probably not the final choice. Future chassis will most likely use ABS or PC.
> 
> All parts should be interchangeable with the original Aurora chassis. The wheelbase should be identical also.
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


more like the end of October, to early November...


----------



## Bubba 123

lenny said:


> more like the end of October, to early November...


Still in time 4 Xmas Dan !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## bolts69

Just wondering if anyone has received any of the Dash Chassis?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Good things come to those who wait....or so the saying goes. 
I'm sure when they are finally released, you'll see it posted HERE First !


----------



## slotking

I got mine a month ago

all 10k of them!!

sorry


Just kidding,
waiting for mine as well


----------



## shocker36

Any word on the release yet?


----------



## slotking

any word on the new time frame?


----------



## lenny

slotking said:


> any word on the new time frame?


the factory took considerably longer to attach the connectors on the bottom than was estimated. like 4 weeks longer than expected... All parts are now enroute to me and will hopefully be here in the next few days. then I have some work to do...


----------



## slotking

Thank you for the update:

I still able to help if you need it.

Thanks


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

If it took that long to rivet the chassis electricals, I can only wonder how long it will take to press the gears on 10,000 top plates !?


----------



## Redwater slot

lenny said:


> the factory took considerably longer to attach the connectors on the bottom than was estimated. like 4 weeks longer than expected... All parts are now enroute to me and will hopefully be here in the next few days. then I have some work to do...


Thanks for keeping us informed lenny:thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

Redwater slot said:


> Thanks for keeping us informed lenny:thumbsup:


Quote:
Originally Posted by smalltime View Post 
I prefer the immortal words of Allan B. Sheppard:

Dear Lord, Please don't let me mess this up.



I believe that this quote, is the reason Dan's taking so long...
he's a quality control business guy....
THAT's why DASH Products are in HIGH-Demand... 

I believe that our Patience, will be "WELL" Rewarded...
& may Dan be Well-Rewarded, as well ... 

Bubba "Da' Fate'ful" 123 :wave:


----------



## bobhch

I don't mind waiting. Dan your Dream chassis are going to be great!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: Bz


----------



## slotking

how is it looking?
got a time yet?

thanks


----------



## honda27

*chassie*

I heard they wont be out til oct 2014. is this the due date or did I hear wrong just asking ty.


----------



## slotking

that's kind of out there.
I am guessing 3 weeks or so.
but I have no real idea. more of a hope thing:wave:


----------



## hojoe

Maybe we'll have them by next Christmas????????????
hojoe


----------



## TheRockinator

I've got an order in for 5. But it's been so long I forget whom I ordered them from. I hope they have it written down.

Later The can't wait to get my hands on a GOOD NEW t-jet style Chassis the old ones are wearing me out Rockinator

EDIT Oh, It was JAG Hobbies. I found the order!


----------



## lenny

soon....


----------



## beast1624

Thanks for the update, Dan! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

That's good NEWS :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

lenny said:


> soon....


drool'n like a kid @ Xmas Dan :thumbsup:
how is u'r health going?? well I hope :wave:

Bubba 123

PS; anything else new 4 this year (car bods, ect???)


----------



## lenny

Bubba 123 said:


> drool'n like a kid @ Xmas Dan :thumbsup:
> how is u'r health going?? well I hope :wave:
> 
> Bubba 123
> 
> PS; anything else new 4 this year (car bods, ect???)


health is great! thanks for asking!

this project has taken more time and $$$ than I ever thought. but it's close to the end. after this, who know... we'll see how this chassis goes first


----------



## slotcarman12078

Glad you're feeling better Dan. The first batch is the hardest. I have complete faith in ya that these chassis will rock!


----------



## Boosted-Z71

lenny said:


> this project has taken more time and $$$ than I ever thought. but it's close to the end. after this, who know... we'll see how this chassis goes first


Isn't that the way most projects go, I cant imagine what you have put into this project, both time & $$$, but do know that it is greatly appreciated. You have brought some incredible quality pieces to the slot car scene, I can only imagine how good these chassis will be. I am in on the first round and totally looking forward to the release / receive date & just wanted to say Thanks

Patiently waiting 

Boosted


----------



## slotking

great

hard to wait


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

FWIW, since nobody else has posted it yet ? JAG Hobbies emailed me on Sunday evening, to inform me that DASH is shipping out his first completed chassis early this week. Jim told me that he is only getting 200 chassis in this initial shipment, and the people who reserved chassis come first(that's why I was notified).
Soooo... They're soon on their WAY- to the Three distributors !


----------



## Bubba 123

Ralphthe3rd said:


> FWIW, since nobody else has posted it yet ? JAG Hobbies emailed me on Sunday evening, to inform me that DASH is shipping out his first completed chassis early this week. Jim told me that he is only getting 200 chassis in this initial shipment, and the people who reserved chassis come first(that's why I was notified).
> Soooo... They're soon on their WAY- to the Three distributors !


YEAY!!!!....
I won't be 1st, didn't get on a reserve list...
but, I'm "2nd" in line w/ ALOT of others :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotking

HUH??

I got mine 3 months ago:tongue:


just kidding


----------



## rholmesr

Woohoo! 
Time to go out and wait by the mailbox!


----------



## tomhocars

Don't get crazy,they haven't been shipped yet.Limited amount will be available next week.Every chassis will be tested before it's released.Time consuming operation.


----------



## Dyno Dom

Tom, will there be any limited amounts available at the Sunday show for
those that reserved orders????


----------



## rholmesr

OK Tom. I'm no longer waiting out by the mailbox. It was mighty cold outside anyway.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dyno Dom said:


> Tom, will there be any limited amounts available at the Sunday show for
> those that reserved orders????


Ahem, come early Dom. I'm not saying anymore pal lol :freak:


----------



## frankiesatyr

Great news for the hobby.


----------



## slotking

> Every chassis will be tested before it's released.Time consuming operation.


do not forget, you said you would send me that ones that test the best!:tongue::lol:


----------



## TexMexSu

rholmesr said:


> OK Tom. I'm no longer waiting out by the mailbox. It was mighty cold outside anyway.


Cold? You ain't seen cold yet...........

....currently -9F here on it's way down to -20F.

That is cold!


----------



## slotking

I was hoping global warming would let me go swimming in the morning!!
But NOOO it's going to be -25 with the wind chill!


----------



## lenny

please know that I am getting these out as quickly as possible. For those of you who order from Jag Hobbies and Slots n stuff, they will get their first shipment early next week. It will take me at least a month to get these 3 dealers their complete orders, so please be patient (yes, more patient than you've been)...

Dan


----------



## lenny

Ralphthe3rd said:


> If it took that long to rivet the chassis electricals, I can only wonder how long it will take to press the gears on 10,000 top plates !?


that's actually not that bad. It's the springs and shoes that are a pain.


----------



## lenny

there is quite a bit of post-molding processing that needs to be done. things that will eventually be fixed in the tooling but for now I'm doing it manually. Like in the rear by the crown gear. I need to file a little radius down otherwise the gear teeth hit it. There are other small things that need to be done but it all takes time.

Each chassis is personally assembled and tested by me. I'm using a variable power supply (usually set to around 12 volts) and running each forward and backward.

I refuse to let any of these escape my 'factory' and get into the wild before the get my 'Lenny Seal of Approval'. I am QC. If you guys encounter problems with your chassis, I'm to blame. I will also stand behind each one of them.

With that being said, there is still break-in that needs to be done by the buyers (you guys) to get these to run the way you want.

I'm exceptionally pleased with how all the pieces fit and work. 

It's finally here...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Jisp

lenny said:


> .....I am QC....... It's finally here...


No fall guy? Nobody to point at and say " It was him, it was that man over there. He is to blame!". 10/10 Dan, inspiring stuff. Thanks for sharing the journey of your amazing contribution to slots. I wish you well.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thank you for the update Dan. I appreciate all the work you are doing on this project, and all your other slot endeavors!


----------



## slotking

thank you for the info and for your effort!


----------



## TK Solver

This commitment to quality is very admirable and makes the chassis an incredible value. He's got my respect.


----------



## slotcar58

Thank for this incredible effort and your commitment to quality. I hope your chassis is a great success!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Glad to hear it Dan. 

We will absolutely show you the support you deserve. 

I'll be with Tom for Bobs show and hope to get some from him?!?!?!

Thanks again pal for doing what your doing. :thumbsup:


----------



## ___cory___

That's awesome. You're awesome. Can't wait to see and run one of these beasties!

-Cory


----------



## 1976Cordoba

lenny said:


> . . . Each chassis is personally assembled and tested by me -- I am QC -- I will also stand behind each one of them . . .


And this is why no one else has done this. You can't trust the 12 year-olds in China to make this kind of commitment.

Job well done, Dan.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I just saw my invoice today for 1 chassis, glad I checked my paypal account, would not want to miss this. 

Each Customer on our list will be invoiced for one chassis... As we get more we will invoice you more until your order is complete... You can opt out at anytime... Chassis are being put together one at a time... We will be receiving 200 chassis at first... I want everyone to at least get one... We all waited along time for these...

Boosted


----------



## slotking

glad I payed when i ordered them!!
I am cash poor now


----------



## Redwater slot

Well I got one today,,, its very loud.


----------



## slotcarman12078

While it's cool knowing everyone will get at least one to start, it's going to cost the retailers a mint in postage mailing out orders one or two at a time. :freak:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Redwater slot said:


> Well I got one today,,, its very loud.


As has been posted, gear mesh will quiet down, after either lapping, or a thorough break-in. You'll have this with all metal gears, unlike a predominantly Plastic gear train as found on the AW Chassis.
Where did you get yours today, at the Beers show ?


----------



## lenny

Redwater slot said:


> Well I got one today,,, its very loud.


yup, all metal gear trains tend to be exactly that. they need breaking in.


----------



## Redwater slot

YEP BOBS SHOW! The two big gears on the top gear plate click with every turn or mesh of the gears and the tires come off with the most gentle of handling of the car.The chassis itself seems to be very sturdy As well as the parts underneath the car.For $12.00 I guess you cant really complain but im not really to happy with my product that picked myself.


----------



## lenny

Redwater slot said:


> YEP BOBS SHOW! The two big gears on the top gear plate click with every turn or mesh of the gears and the tires come off with the most gentle of handling of the car.The chassis itself seems to be very sturdy As well as the parts underneath the car.For $12.00 I guess you cant really complain but im not really to happy with my product that picked myself.


Tom or I will happily buy it back from you. Lots of people waiting for these...


----------



## lenny

Redwater slot said:


> YEP BOBS SHOW! The two big gears on the top gear plate click with every turn or mesh of the gears and the tires come off with the most gentle of handling of the car.The chassis itself seems to be very sturdy As well as the parts underneath the car.For $12.00 I guess you cant really complain but im not really to happy with my product that picked myself.


please explain the 'click'. are you turning it by hand when you hear these 'clicks'? 

I gotta ask, do you have experience with any t-jets other than AW?


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Send it to me, I can fix it.

Anxiously waiting by the mailbox for mine

Boosted


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Redwater slot said:


> YEP BOBS SHOW! The two big gears on the top gear plate click with every turn or mesh of the gears


I assume the "clicking" you hear is when you turn the rear wheels by hand. This is due to the strength of the magnets. Strong magnets will tend to pull the closest pole of the armature to the center of the magnet. When you start to move the armature, the other magnet starts to pull on the closest pole and "snap" it into place. This is normal.

I will bet the clicking goes away if you remove the magnets or use magnets of lesser strength.

Joe


----------



## lenny

Grandcheapskate said:


> I assume the "clicking" you hear is when you turn the rear wheels by hand. This is due to the strength of the magnets. Strong magnets will tend to pull the closest pole of the armature to the center of the magnet. When you start to move the armature, the other magnet starts to pull on the closest pole and "snap" it into place. This is normal.
> 
> I will bet the clicking goes away if you remove the magnets or use magnets of lesser strength.
> 
> Joe


exactly.


----------



## Redwater slot

Lenny only have real t jets!weather they are nos or put together from old parts they all turn Very freely! Not knocking your product, what I am saying is the teeth on the two larger gear appear two be very sharp so the one I have clicks when each tooth on one gear meets the tooth of the other gear! Who hand tested each car? On the car I have the gears need to be sanded down for better gear mesh, hence my car sounds like a little cheap power drill from china thats about to break!Problem easily fixable by putting a tjet top gear plate on the car.weird that that thier is 45 year old stuff around that still gives zero problems.But if you want me to put my d jet is dead perfect I can put that also.The top of the arm pole sticks out above the nut also, never seen that on any car!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I believe that would be part of the tuning process. Lap the gears, lubricate what needs to be lubricated and it should run much smoother and quieter. Just because the remnants of the NOS chassis were smoother doesn't mean they all were. By the time REH bought the remaining chassis, there were 10s of millions already produced by Aurora. I would assume the older chassis needed more tweaks (like say the T Jets around 63-65). 

I'm sure Dan could take the time to personally lap the gears on every chassis, but we'd be looking at longer production times and a higher cost per unit. Let's be happy we have a great replacement chassis that has just about everything we wanted, and at a very reasonable price!!!


----------



## Redwater slot

Thanks lenny!


----------



## Bubba 123

Redwater slot said:


> Thanks lenny!


WOW!! i'll be signing up 4 the next patch coming out :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## joegri

i have 2 in the mail from jag hobbies. these are what i,ve been waiting for! thanx lenny for bringing the d-jet to market. this is gonna be fun. don,t be left out getti,em while u can. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno

I picked up two chassis today at the Bob Beers show. I only got to test one out for 30 minutes. The tires were falling off so easily I could not make a complete lap. The tires on the other car fit snugly. Must be variances with the tires or hubs. Motors run strong. I didn't notice any clicking, they do seem to cog a bit when you rotate the rear wheels, but it seems more of the magnets pulling the arm and not the gears. That's just my opinion. The shoes ride funny and I had contact issues. The shoes are very thin and flexible. That was making it tough for me to get the shoes riding correctly. But that, to me is just a tuning issue. Overall, the build quality was very nice, everything felt snug and without slop. The car handled pretty well for out of the Baggie. I give it a 4 out of 5 star review. I took off for the tires falling off. I will definitely buy more.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Odds are most of us are going to put either racing wheels and tires or custom wheels and tires on these. To me that is basically a non issue. I hardly ever use a stock wheel/tire combo and if I did, I have a pile of Aurora take offs to use. For the few I would use them on (most likely on black cars with nail head caps), a light smear of RTV will keep the tires in place.


----------



## Dyno

I agree. I'm not too worried about that either. Most of my stuff doesn't stay stock for too long.


----------



## slots-n-stuff

*T-Dash Chassis gets 5***** Stars*



Dyno said:


> I picked up two chassis today at the Bob Beers show. I only got to test one out for 30 minutes. The tires were falling off so easily I could not make a complete lap. The tires on the other car fit snugly. Must be variances with the tires or hubs.


I don't think these tires are Dan's.. For Tom to be able to have them at the SuperBowl Show.. He used his own tires... Dan was waiting for a delivery.... 
I guess that makes the T-Dash Chassis 5 *****Stars... 

A Quote from Dan to me... "Tom Stumpf will be at the Bob Beers SB show and he will have these there. He will have 100 to 200, depending upon how fast I can put on springs and shoes. He is supplying his own tires for these chassis since mine wont be here in time." 

Andrew


----------



## Dyno

slots-n-stuff said:


> I don't think these tires are Dan's.. For Tom to be able to have them at the SuperBowl Show.. He used his own tires... Dan was waiting for a delivery....
> I guess that makes the T-Dash Chassis 5 *****Stars...
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew


Lol, ok, I will go to a 4.5... My shoes were problematic on the car I tested. I'm not being picky. I like them. Just giving an honest first impression.


----------



## lenny

slots-n-stuff said:


> I don't think these tires are Dan's.. For Tom to be able to have them at the SuperBowl Show.. He used his own tires... Dan was waiting for a delivery....
> I guess that makes the T-Dash Chassis 5 *****Stars...
> 
> A Quote from Dan to me... "Tom Stumpf will be at the Bob Beers SB show and he will have these there. He will have 100 to 200, depending upon how fast I can put on springs and shoes. He is supplying his own tires for these chassis since mine wont be here in time."
> 
> Andrew


Andy, the tires arrived in time. Those are what all the cars will have.


----------



## ajd350

Man, if some of you guys were that critical of a JL/AW, they'd all have ended up in a landfill.....


----------



## Dyno

These cars are far superior to AW/JL Tuff ones out of the box. That's based on the only 30 minutes of actual track time.


----------



## slotcar58

I'm afraid too many people expect a $150.00 Fray car for $11.99!! It's really sad. I have not received mine in the mail yet, but when I do, I'm sure I will be very pleased! Dan, my hat is off to you. Thank you for all your hard work!


----------



## TK Solver

Dyno said:


> These cars are far superior to AW/JL Tuff ones out of the box. That's based on the only 30 minutes of actual track time.


I'm not as interested in subjective evaluations of the fit and feel and I'm not too concerned about clicking noises.

I am interested in meaningful measurables in making this comparison. Get a couple new AW UltraGs and run 20 laps. Report the times. Next, pop out the traction magnets and run 20 more laps and report the times. Finally, run 20 laps with each of your D-Jets and report the times.

Next, if you feel that the shoes need adjustment, do that for both the D-Jets and the AW chassis and report the new times. It would also be interesting to hear if the D-Jet shoes are easier or trickier to adjust.

At this point, based on what you've reported, one of the D-Jets couldn't make it around the track because the tires fell off so those times won't be very good... The other apparently ran well. How well, relative to an AutoWorld UltraG?

I pre-ordered 5 D-Jet chassis from Jaghobbies but have not been notified yet of their availability so I'm still in the queue. As promised here on this forum, when they arrive, I will report my findings.


----------



## Gear Head

TK your post made me realize something. This chassis will be filling many peoples very different needs. In contrast to your interest in the chassis, I pay no mind to how fast it is compared to other chassis. For me its all about quality and consistency in manufacturing. And so far, this chassis hit the ball out of the park in these two categories.


----------



## TK Solver

"For me its all about quality and consistency in manufacturing. And so far, this chassis hit the ball out of the park in these two categories."

How so? How are you measuring quality and consistency?


----------



## lenny

TK Solver said:


> I'm not as interested in subjective evaluations of the fit and feel and I'm not too concerned about clicking noises.
> 
> I am interested in meaningful measurables in making this comparison. Get a couple new AW UltraGs and run 20 laps. Report the times. Next, pop out the traction magnets and run 20 more laps and report the times. Finally, run 20 laps with each of your D-Jets and report the times.
> 
> Next, if you feel that the shoes need adjustment, do that for both the D-Jets and the AW chassis and report the new times. It would also be interesting to hear if the D-Jet shoes are easier or trickier to adjust.
> 
> At this point, based on what you've reported, one of the D-Jets couldn't make it around the track because the tires fell off so those times won't be very good... The other apparently ran well. How well, relative to an AutoWorld UltraG?
> 
> I pre-ordered 5 D-Jet chassis from Jaghobbies but have not been notified yet of their availability so I'm still in the queue. As promised here on this forum, when they arrive, I will report my findings.


is gluing the tires on the rim a viable option?


----------



## TK Solver

Gluing tires works for me. I like a little Krazy Glue with the brush applicator but others may have their preferences. 

Although I haven't seen this to be a problem on any recent new AutoWorld UltraG chassis, some of their rims do need a little glue over time if the tires have been changed or cleaned too roughly.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Who can forget the F&F Tuner Fish cars. I couldn't keep the front tires on the rims on any of them.


----------



## slotking

glue is a common fix

we glue the stock aurora tire on the greenbrier cars and those have hot arms in them!

only suggestion is remove the chrome off the hubs. Sometime the chrom flakes off and then the tire comes off.

I use a wire brush on a dremel


----------



## Bubba 123

lenny said:


> is gluing the tires on the rim a viable option?


try a dab of rubber cement & let cure....
will easily remove all of it later, and sticks good in the meantime ...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall

A dab will do ya.

I like black rtv silicone for bonding tires to rims. Holds well, hides well, and peels right off when ya want it to.

You can get the tiny sample size tubes at your local auto parts store.:thumbsup:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

I would not go the super glue routine as that would make it hard to remove tires, But some rubber cement as someone said or some contact cement would suffice and still make tire removal possible


----------



## lenny

slotking said:


> glue is a common fix
> 
> we glue the stock aurora tire on the greenbrier cars and those have hot arms in them!
> 
> only suggestion is remove the chrome off the hubs. Sometime the chrom flakes off and then the tire comes off.
> 
> I use a wire brush on a dremel


the rims aren't chromed


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Somebody(ahem Mr. W)  , has his 1 day old T-Dash chassis, bolted to his break-in box...and it's seen here whirring away.







:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sorry, but I'm waiting for the pink chassis with yellow tires release!!! :tongue: :lol:

Man, that chassis looks great in the picture!! I can't wait to get some!! I will have to wait until the initial rush is done though. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joeslotcar

I got 5 from Tom Stumpf at the Bob Beers SuperBowl show yesterday. After oiling, I put the first one on the track last night and the first thing I noticed was a quick jump off the line. The gear noise lessened and after about ten laps. It was much less noticeable after 50 laps. Tjet parts fit the chassis. I think many will be happy with the quality. Sure, there will be the typical detractors that don't seem to like anything new. Don't listen to them. This is a good quality product. It will find it's way into the world of Tjets and hold it's own. Maybe even perform better.
More testing and tuning to come...


----------



## ParkRNDL

I can't wait to get my hands on a few of these...

--rick


----------



## Dyno Dom

I got a few from Tom at yesterday's show. 
The chassis seem to be very good, although haven't had time to test. 
Thank you Dan for a great effort & job very well done!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## honda27

*Chassies*

I hope tommy has many on hand for the midwest show on march 16th 2014 in nw indiana. Better bring a 1,000 or so.


----------



## slotking

> I got 5 from Tom Stumpf at the Bob Beers SuperBowl show yesterday.


great

hopfully mine are in the mail!!

really looking forward to playing with them


----------



## RiderZ

I pre ordered two of these from Jag but have not recieved an invoice yet.Maybe the next round!


----------



## slots-n-stuff

*They're here!!!!*



lenny said:


> please know that I am getting these out as quickly as possible. For those of you who order from Jag Hobbies and Slots n stuff, they will get their first shipment early next week. It will take me at least a month to get these 3 dealers their complete orders, so please be patient (yes, more patient than you've been)...
> 
> Dan













Got the 1st shipment today... 
I am so excited (like a little kid) I haven't been able to sleep watching the tracking of this shipment...
The snow storms slowed it up.. Shipped out 104 packages with one chassis in each... 
I have 46 more chassis from this shipment left to ship out.. Andrew​


----------



## slotcar58

That box is a beautiful sight. I can hardly wait to get mine in the mail!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Chassis arrival*

Andrew, thats great News ! :thumbsup:
Although I'm puzzled why you only got 150 Chassis ? JAG hasn't reported getting his as of yesterday, and I dunno how many he will be getting. But I find it odd, that Tom Stumpf Got 250, that he was able to sell to any Tom, Dick or Harry that walked up to his booth at Bob Beers Superbowl Show, plus they were able to walk away with up to FIVE Chassis ! And I'm still waiting for mine to come from JAG


----------



## slots-n-stuff

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Andrew, thats great News ! :thumbsup:
> Although I'm puzzled why you only got 150 Chassis ? JAG hasn't reported getting his as of yesterday, and I dunno how many he will be getting. But I find it odd, that Tom Stumpf Got 250, that he was able to sell to any Tom, Dick or Harry that walked up to his booth at Bob Beers Superbowl Show, plus they were able to walk away with up to FIVE Chassis ! And I'm still waiting for mine to come from JAG


I'll be getting more very soon... Tom Stump... is a friend of mine. I have no problem with the amounts... Shows are Tom's babies... I have the Whole World.. Dan always comes through... he's never let me down...
You will be very happy when you finally get your chassis... The chassis is worth the wait.... Andrew


----------



## honda27

*chassies*

any 1 get there pre orders from tommy yet.:wave:


----------



## slotking

I was told he has some internet issues, But I am also looking forward to getting mine from tom


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I see mine, cant wait, very exciting to see these come true.

Boosted


----------



## alpink

got mine and Hank's yesterday. we tested and divied them up today. after testing all we each took one and mounted a body.after lubing, of course. mine began a little awkwardly with a sort of rythym/pulsing slow/fast/slow/faster/slow/fast/slow/faster for about a lap. mean while Hank was getting his shoes properly adjusted and doing a little freeing up of the top plate gear train with a fine grit sand paper.
mine was now running pretty good with no more pulsations and getting quieter every lap.
we ran neck and neck with mine having a slight edge down the main straight with a little more top end. mine had considerable roll out upon letting off throttle and Hank's was a bit tight. Hank kept fine tuning his shoes and getting a little quicker, but I still would get around him at the end of the straight. 
the tires never, once, came off. they get extremely good traction right out of the gate with little or no spinning. they do get dirty quick and the difference between dirty and clean is night and day.
Hank monkeyed with his brush tension and caused his to slow a bit. meanwhile I just kept making laps with mine and it was getting quieter every lap and easier to get into the turns. Hank finally got his brush tension back to where he was getting even with me on the straight.
we took a little break.
upon returning to track, Hank's was beating mine down the straight quite easy and I was becoming disappointed. after just two laps, mine came back to it's previous ability and we were doing side by side laps again. I even started to get that long straight pull away back. hank would occasionally make a little tweek, trying to fine tune and squeeze that little bit more out of his.
Hank is master of his track and I am barely able to keep upright, but these drove like a charm and I was able to be competitive and actually stay in slot for many laps ( maybe Hank was sandbagging so I wouldn't get disappointed and quit! ).
any way all I did with mine was the initial lube ( of course we both switched magnets around to put blue in front ) and once cleaning the pickup shoes and frequently cleaning the tires on tape. my shoes were toe heavy and only touching the rail on a very small patch on the leading edge. but the car ran every time it was put straight in the lane and was quite quick.
after agreeing that the cars were about equal and a bargain at $12.00 we needed to do stuff and I left. I left the chassis I was testing with Hank and took another of his un-run chassis. we plan on using the one I was testing as a base and NOT tweeking it but running snot out of it when ever we can to get an idea of longevity in a completely stock condition.
all the chassis we got ran quick and easily on a 9 volt battery with first touch except one. it had a hanger issue, or rather a pickup shoe bend issue and was easily fixed and sounding like the rest. after making sure they all ran, we put them back in the box and then alternated choosing one by one until we both had same amount and none were left in box. all in all, I am am more than pleased with what I got and don't at all understand the issues I have read regarding these. they were no more or less able than a NOS t-jet( of which I still have a couple hundred in cases) right out of the box. of course they are faster overall with DASH magnets, trilam 14 OHM armature and domed copper brushes.
the slight noise from the top plate gear train diminished quickly enough through just running, I would day within ten laps. Hank's was quiet immediately because of the care he took with the top plate gears prior to putting on track. a normal, proper break in period should result in complete smooth running at optimal performance levels.
again, anyone making claims that these chassis are over priced or under developed should, perhaps, find another hobby.
Hank and I thoroughly enjoyed running about 50 laps and proving that tuning or just running, equally allow the car to come to it's greatest potential in each way.
mileage may vary.


----------



## lenny

alpink said:


> got mine and Hank's yesterday. we tested and divied them up today. after testing all we each took one and mounted a body.after lubing, of course. mine began a little awkwardly with a sort of rythym/pulsing slow/fast/slow/faster/slow/fast/slow/faster for about a lap. mean while Hank was getting his shoes properly adjusted and doing a little freeing up of the top plate gear train with a fine grit sand paper.
> mine was now running pretty good with no more pulsations and getting quieter every lap.
> we ran neck and neck with mine having a slight edge down the main straight with a little more top end. mine had considerable roll out upon letting off throttle and Hank's was a bit tight. Hank kept fine tuning his shoes and getting a little quicker, but I still would get around him at the end of the straight.
> the tires never, once, came off. they get extremely good traction right out of the gate with little or no spinning. they do get dirty quick and the difference between dirty and clean is night and day.
> Hank monkeyed with his brush tension and caused his to slow a bit. meanwhile I just kept making laps with mine and it was getting quieter every lap and easier to get into the turns. Hank finally got his brush tension back to where he was getting even with me on the straight.
> we took a little break.
> upon returning to track, Hank's was beating mine down the straight quite easy and I was becoming disappointed. after just two laps, mine came back to it's previous ability and we were doing side by side laps again. I even started to get that long straight pull away back. hank would occasionally make a little tweek, trying to fine tune and squeeze that little bit more out of his.
> Hank is master of his track and I am barely able to keep upright, but these drove like a charm and I was able to be competitive and actually stay in slot for many laps ( maybe Hank was sandbagging so I wouldn't get disappointed and quit! ).
> any way all I did with mine was the initial lube ( of course we both switched magnets around to put blue in front ) and once cleaning the pickup shoes and frequently cleaning the tires on tape. my shoes were toe heavy and only touching the rail on a very small patch on the leading edge. but the car ran every time it was put straight in the lane and was quite quick.
> after agreeing that the cars were about equal and a bargain at $12.00 we needed to do stuff and I left. I left the chassis I was testing with Hank and took another of his un-run chassis. we plan on using the one I was testing as a base and NOT tweeking it but running snot out of it when ever we can to get an idea of longevity in a completely stock condition.
> all the chassis we got ran quick and easily on a 9 volt battery with first touch except one. it had a hanger issue, or rather a pickup shoe bend issue and was easily fixed and sounding like the rest. after making sure they all ran, we put them back in the box and then alternated choosing one by one until we both had same amount and none were left in box. all in all, I am am more than pleased with what I got and don't at all understand the issues I have read regarding these. they were no more or less able than a NOS t-jet( of which I still have a couple hundred in cases) right out of the box. of course they are faster overall with DASH magnets, trilam 14 OHM armature and domed copper brushes.
> the slight noise from the top plate gear train diminished quickly enough through just running, I would day within ten laps. Hank's was quiet immediately because of the care he took with the top plate gears prior to putting on track. a normal, proper break in period should result in complete smooth running at optimal performance levels.
> again, anyone making claims that these chassis are over priced or under developed should, perhaps, find another hobby.
> Hank and I thoroughly enjoyed running about 50 laps and proving that tuning or just running, equally allow the car to come to it's greatest potential in each way.
> mileage may vary.


Al,
Thank you for the great write up! I gotta ask, I don't hit many boards other than this one. Are these being trashed on other boards?

Have you tried interchanging parts with aurora chassis?

Dan


----------



## Dslot

Glad to see a methodical, systematic analysis of the Djet's performance over more than just a lap or two.

But even gladder to see AlPink out of the "red." I have absolutely no idea why you had to take an enforced vacation (too many accumulated sick days?), but I'm very, very happy to see you back.

-- D


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Great write up AL

I dont have mine yet & cant wait to get my hands on them to see how much can be tweaked out of them, I have 4 dash bug bodies just waiting on the chassis. I dont have a car in my stable that has not been tweaked on, that rangess from original T-jets to Tomy Mega G's, its something that has to be done. 

Just as a comparison look at what you have to do to get an Autoworld chassis around the track and be consistent. I built 10, AW T-jet chassis with Fray similarities and it took forever to get them tweaked to be equal in speed and handling. Some were complete overhauls, while others only required tweaks, some cars broke more frequently & others were semi-bullet proof. Many times dealing with worn out axle holes and cluster shaft / stripped gear issues, I only had 1 armature failure, it was weak to start with. 

Anything new to our hobby is a plus, especially if it is of quality, Look at all the Dash bodies, they are awesome and I really expect the chassis to be top notch. After all this is not someone just wanting to make money, this is a slot car guy wanting to make his own chassis, and leave his mark on the slot car world.

Boosted


----------



## 65 COMET

*D jet chassis*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Let me start off with this; Lenny , Thank you very much for not giving up on this project . I believe the product is very outstanding .After reading your question to Al the one thing I checked was the top plate interchange ,it was perfect . One thing I really took notice too, was there is less slop in the axle area for front to back movement in both the front and rear axles , than the original t jet .tighter tolerances , is why these chassis handle so well. Al gave a very accurate report of what we found together and I hope we have helped you Lenny, and our fellow slot car friends get some of the answers they are looking for . Personally I think the choice of the black rims was a great idea. Yes we did only run 2 cars but neither one ran away from the other .No AL I was not sand bagging ! Lenny thank you again , and if any negativity comes from anyone don't stop moving forwards it will only heart the 99.99999999999% that are with you! Thanks again HANK aka 65 COMET :wave:


----------



## sidejobjon

lenny said:


> Al,
> Thank you for the great write up! I gotta ask, I don't hit many boards other than this one. Are these being trashed on other boards?
> 
> Have you tried interchanging parts with aurora chassis?
> 
> Dan


Dan,
I put the Chassis on Slot Blog when things were getting close to delivery, to help you with your Great efforts to get word out. Over there they seem to be enthused in your efforts Knowing your Great name that there would be a great product & value for there money. 
Good Luck & Thank you for another Great product & value best 12 bucks I spent in this Hobby in long time. I got some from Tom S
SJJ


----------



## alpink

let me be very clear on one part of the subject.
the first chassis that Hank got out of the bag, while I was fumbling with another, is the one, the only one, that we had a slight problem with.
had we not looked into what was wrong and addressed that, not tried the other 19 chassis and made a conclusion on just that first chassis, my write up would have been very different.
but, we DID attempt to discover the problem and it was quite easy to suss and fix. 
after testing all the chassis and returning them to their individual bags, then the box, then picking them one by one, we have no way of knowing which one was the problem child.
without calling someone out, it seems that a single chassis was purchased and didn't live up to that persons expectations in time to prevent a rather strange post about the chassis' in general.
had Hank and I based our judgement on just one chassis, the first, without giving a chance for it to be good, we could have assumed they were all bad and made a poor investment.
it would seem it nearly always comes back to general outlook in/on life.
is the glass half empty?


----------



## lenny

my issue with the 'review' by someone who supposedly had experience with ONLY aurora t-jets, is that the gear train was 'loud', and the tires fell off. anyone who has worked with tjets is well aware that the metal gears need some breaking in.


----------



## Bubba 123

lenny said:


> my issue with the 'review' by someone who supposedly had experience with ONLY aurora t-jets, is that the gear train was 'loud', and the tires fell off. anyone who has worked with tjets is well aware that the metal gears need some breaking in.


I'm still wait'n on me IRS tax $$$...
so I CAN Get me SOME Dash-Chassis !!!!:thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotking

> worked with tjets is well aware that the metal gears need some breaking in.


:lol:

or finding t-jet gears that were round or the same size


----------



## slotcar58

Mine are due in the mail on Tuesday, based on postal tracking. What's the best and safest way to break in the gears?


----------



## 65 COMET

put a little oil between gears and top plate . then a dab on calm on the bottom .Put a dab were the axle shaft meets the chassis and one more dab were the cluster shaft comes threw under the rear axle on the bottom . Then either use a 9 volt battery on the pickup shoes or put on track and run. Either way it will break in just fine.


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcar58 said:


> Mine are due in the mail on Tuesday, based on postal tracking. What's the best and safest way to break in the gears?


ah... just send them all 2 "Me" (??)....
do w/ 65 Comet said :thumbsup:
if a moving part goes through it...lube it...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## sidejobjon

Think i saw one Dash Chassis on the bay for 37.00.
Dan PM me if you have any proto types for sale.
Thanks SJJ


----------



## lenny

sidejobjon said:


> Think i saw one Dash Chassis on the bay for 37.00.


the seller put a really nice set of wheels on there!


----------



## bobhch

Oh Boy!!! :woohoo:

Bob...Dash Chassis are out and about...zilla


----------



## Bubba 123

sidejobjon said:


> Think i saw one Dash Chassis on the bay for 37.00.
> Dan PM me if you have any proto types for sale.
> Thanks SJJ


I was wondering when 1+ might hit Epay...
& how much it would go 4....

that ought 2 tell U something of their desirability in itself Dan :thumbsup:
can't wait 2 try 'em 4 my diecast 2 slot conversions :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Hittman101

Waiting waiting waiting! I hope Tom remembered me. Where else can I get one??


----------



## slotcarman12078

Slots n stuff might have some by now, and Jag Hobbies might too. It will all depend on if there are any left over after the pre-orders are fulfilled.


----------



## 15807brett

Has anybody received there dash chassis from jags, I pre ordered and paid 2 weeks ago. Wondering if anybody got there's yet.


----------



## bolts69

I contacted Jag yesterday he emailed me right back and said they were shipped out Sat.:thumbsup:


----------



## 15807brett

I contacted Jag yesterday he emailed me right back and said they were shipped out Sat.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Gerome

sidejobjon said:


> Think i saw one Dash Chassis on the bay for 37.00.
> Dan PM me if you have any proto types for sale.
> Thanks SJJ


$26 + $2.50 shipping for stock.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380834509880?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## sidejobjon

Gerome,
That one is only 26.00 because the magnets are in backwards. 
SJJ


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

FWIW, my (Pre-Paid)Chassis finally arrived from JAG this morning, I'm gonna be examining, breaking in, and playing with it for the next several hours.


----------



## Hittman101

Where do you find them on Jag? And what is the price on there?


----------



## chappy2

Hope this helps Hitt.

http://www.jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/dash_chassis2.htm

Chappy


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

WOW !....I've learned alot about the T-Dash Chassis during Break-in and tuning. I'll post alot later about my findings. But for now I'll leave you with this.... It's a Good chassis, as the original Aurora T-Jet was, and like the original, it can be made ALOT Better with a few simple Tuning tips and parts swaps.
(Here's one tidbit of tuning info) Take those Notched/Domed Comm Brushes, and throw them in the Garbage ! I'll explain more, and why later.....


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

OK, where should I begin ? First off, I think Dan Cashmer has a CAT ! As after taking the chassis out of the bag it came in, I noted what appeared to be fine cat fur stuck to gears on the top plate and elsewhere. But that's just a funny observation, and YMMV 
I added a guide pin and set the chassis on my set up block, and noted the contact patches of the Pick-up shoes, and they weren't flat, they were nose tip down only, so thats some tuning that needs addressed if you want to make you you get good current flow. I then touched the PU's to my power source and observed the motor running, it had a noise gear train and pulsated a bit, but this was to be expected, as NOS T-Jets will sometimes be like this as well. Next up was to open her up, and examine and then swap around the magnets, as all that have been shipped so far, have the mags Backwards ! Ok, then I removed all internals and examined the chassis for fit and plastic flash, which there was some at the rear near the front of the crown gear where Dan shaved the plastic to make clearance for the Crown which musta been rubbing. A very sharp blade cleaned up the hanging CHAD ! I also noted the comm brushes hung up a little in their bores, and I addressed some flash in there, although the brushes left alot to be desired(more on that later). I've also noted that Dan used a Dremel grinder up front under the axle/about the guide pin, probably to gain clearance there as well, as the course splines in the center of the axle were likely grinding on the chassis floor ? Oh yeah, another observation was, the magnets are VERY loose in their pockets and could stand to be shimmed, and something else about these DASH magnets, THESE happened to be the Roughest CAST Magnets I've ever seen come from DASH, as they usually are VERY well cast and fit most Aurora T-Jets perfectly....more on that later. Just to to be picky, I noted the rear wheel/huibs were Not pressed all the way onto to their Axle, but they were on 3/4 of the way, so thats no biggie. OKaaaay, now time to oil her up, and set her in my Break-in box and let her smooth the rough edges off the gear train etc. (end of Part 1)


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*continued from Pt. 1....*

Part 2 > Let me go back now and talk about the Comm Brushes, and WHY They Suck ! First off the T-Dash Brush (leaf) Springs don't exactly end in the V that is normally associated with T-Jet Brush Springs. On the T-Dash, the Brush spring ends in a tiny little "u" and thats what is under the brush from the bottom. The T-Dash Brushes themselves greatly resemble the JL/AW T-Jet brushes- before AW redesigned them a year or so ago and they now have two flat sides(which is rather pointless of AW to do). ANYway, the V notch in the T-Dash brush bottom does NOT fit the little "u" on the Brush spring very well, and right there it's not really doing a good job of either locking the brush from spinning or making good contact, PLUS the fact I noted the Domed Brushes appeared canted in their bores when the comm wasn't in contact with them. Now let me fast forward a bit, and the chassis has gone thru the break-in phase and is ready for formal test driving. So here she goes, off and running as I gun the car around the track- Go speed Racer - Go ! She ran pretty nice, and I was pleasantly surprised by those skinny little tires, they didn't want to pop off the rims, and Did give adequate traction. All in all, the chassis ran about like a Good running NOS Aurora T-Jet chassis. It wasn't extremely fast, just average...so now after about 50 laps of running, I stopped here and it was time to start tuning. (Part 3 will be posted later...)


----------



## alpink

*domed brushes*



Ralphthe3rd said:


> WOW !....I've learned alot about the T-Dash Chassis during Break-in and tuning. I'll post alot later about my findings. But for now I'll leave you with this.... It's a Good chassis, as the original Aurora T-Jet was, and like the original, it can be made ALOT Better with a few simple Tuning tips and parts swaps.
> (Here's one tidbit of tuning info) Take those Notched/Domed Comm Brushes, and throw them in the Garbage ! I'll explain more, and why later.....


don't throw the domed brushes away. send them to me and I will reward you.
someone else noted, some time ago, that he was regularly throwing away some parts out of AW chassis, and that is a waste too. someone can use these parts and recycling is environmental friendly as well as cost friendly. if you have parts from any type new chassis that you regularly discard, PM me and I'll at least pay shipping and packing costs for them.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*T-Dash brushes...*



alpink said:


> don't throw the domed brushes away. send them to me and I will reward you.
> someone else noted, some time ago, that he was regularly throwing away some parts out of AW chassis, and that is a waste too. someone can use these parts and recycling is environmental friendly as well as cost friendly. if you have parts from any type new chassis that you regularly discard, PM me and I'll at least pay shipping and packing costs for them.


 LOL @ alpink  Actually buddy, I was semi-joking...ie- I wasn't really gonna throw them out, but they are best NOT to be used in the T-Dash, but would work alot better in an Aurora or JL/AW T-Jet which has "V" formed Brush springs.
BTW- I just got back from dinner with my lovely lady, and will shortly be writing up Part 3....tuning of the T-Dash Chassis, so stay tuned (Pun Intended)


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Part 3- the conclusion....*

Part 3 > Tuning the T-Dash Chassis. I wanted to concentrate on three areas, 1) Gear Train, 2) Comm Brushes, & 3) Magnets. With the(Top Plate) gear train, I found some roughness and binding, although alot of that was lessened after a good break-in and lapping, but I also wanted to swap out Idler gears and see if that had any effect. Sooo, I grabbed a bunch of idler gears I had, some NOS Aurora, some lightened, and some Nylon ones. What I found out very quickly was, the T-Dash top plate is very fussy about idler gear selection, and many of the ones I had, were too tight to even insert ! But, not all gears are created equally, and I found several that fit and were very smooth and took away ALL excess gear meshing noise. Now onto the Comm brushes, when I first examined them, I noted that the dome face had a rough casting seam on one side of it's face, and so I proceeded to sand that off and polish on paper. But after running break-in and then 50 laps, when I re-examined the brush faces, I noted they were wearing only one side of the dome face, ie- lopsided. Well that's where I drew the line, and why I said they were junk. Out they came and in went a new set of Wizzard E85 brushes which I broke in properly, and then test drove.... YowZa ! The T-Dash was a whole NEW Beast, like I just added a SuperCharger ! Now the current was flowing very well to the comm face, and it showed ! And this by FAR is the best tuning part swap I can suggest. BTW- tuning the Pick-Up shoes also made a GREAT BIG Dif, and is a must. Although personally, I'm not that fond of DASH PU Shoes, they maybe great for racing, but a little too delicate and thin for all around use, and I've noted they can get bent out of shape rather easily, and also pop-off quite easily as well. Alrighty then, onto the magnets. DASH Magnets are some of the best ceramic magnets out there at reasonable prices. But they fit waaay too loose in the T-Dash chassis pockets, and should be at least shimmed so they don't rattle around. But this got me thinking, as we know, the JL/AW Magnets are slightly different in shape, and usually are too tight to slip right into an Aurora T-Jet without a little sanding. So how would these tighter magnets fit and work in a T-Dash ? Answer- They Work and Fit Perfectly ! They pop right in as if they were made for the chassis, they fit better than in any other chassis I've tried them in, and that includes JL/AW Chassis. Anyway, I have matched a dozen sets really close, and popped a nice set in the chassis and will leave them there, as when tested- they out performed the DASH magnets that came supplied with my Chassis. Which oddly, were the Roughest Casting of Any Dash magnets I've even seen, and I own about 30 sets of DASH Magnets ! ...In conclusion, the final Tuned T-Dash of mine is AWESOME.... it went from power similar to a slightly above average NOS Aurora T-Jet, to NOW> the Power of an Aurora Tuff Ones that's been re-geared to the 9 tooth pinion, ie- IT's fast, but lacks a little top end on a 21' Straightaway (Dragstrip).
So that's MY .02¢ worth of Review, YMMV


----------



## lenny

Ralphthe3rd said:


> I also noted the comm brushes hung up a little in their bores, and I addressed some flash in there, although the brushes left alot to be desired(more on that later). I've also noted that Dan used a Dremel grinder up front under the axle/about the guide pin, probably to gain clearance there as well, as the course splines in the center of the axle were likely grinding on the chassis floor . (end of Part 1)


the 'coarse' splines had nothing to do with it. The factory needs to make sure that the ejector pins are set properly, there were 2 little 'nubs' which were in line with the axle hole. A straight pin axle had issues as well. I need to shave that area down on every chassis, which is a main reason it's taking so long.

and the splines aren't that coarse. really.......


----------



## slotcar58

I just received mine today! It is a work of art! Thanks Dan for producing such an outstanding car. I use to be involved in injection molding and machinery and I know what an undertaking this was to reproduce a 50 year old design. I want to thank Andrew at Slots N' Stuff for getting the chassis out so quickly after arrival. I will be breaking it in and giving it a try. Can't wait until my other 7 arrive!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

lenny said:


> the 'coarse' splines had nothing to do with it. The factory needs to make sure that the ejector pins are set properly, there were 2 little 'nubs' which were in line with the axle hole. A straight pin axle had issues as well. I need to shave that area down on every chassis, which is a main reason it's taking so long.
> 
> and the splines aren't that coarse. really.......


 Thank you Dan for the clarification/explanation :thumbsup:
PS- oh btw, DO you have a cat 

PPS- Nice Chassis, I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## lenny

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Thank you Dan for the clarification/explanation :thumbsup:
> PS- oh btw, DO you have a cat
> 
> PPS- Nice Chassis, I'm very pleased with it.


Thank you for your review.

We have 3 cats, 2 dogs, 2 rabbits, a bearded dragon, 3 fire bellied toads and 'some fish'. We had 4 cats,l but one died recently after 21 years.

Have you tried interchanging parts? BTW, the material used in all the plastic parts is a delrin/glass fibre mix.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Dan*



lenny said:


> Thank you for your review.
> 
> We have 3 cats, 2 dogs, 2 rabbits, a bearded dragon, 3 fire bellied toads and 'some fish'. We had 4 cats,l but one died recently after 21 years.
> 
> Have you tried interchanging parts? BTW, the material used in all the plastic parts is a delrin/glass fibre mix.


Dan, thank you for the reply. Pets are nice to have, they love their owners(except maybe fish) unconditionally.
And that's a very good choice of material for the chassis, as I had been examining it very closely under extreme magnification, and I was hoping it was something like that 
BTW- I hope we've buried the hatchet, I never meant to get you all riled up. I'm just a curious kinda fellow, and have some knowledge of Plastics, as my Mom(RIP) worked for Mattel/Standard Plastics in South Plainfield N.J. back in the 1970's, and she worked around molding various Plastics, and taught me alot about them back then.


----------



## lenny

Ralphthe3rd said:


> BTW- I hope we've buried the hatchet, I never meant to get you all riled up. I'm just a curious kinda fellow, and have some knowledge of Plastics, as my Mom(RIP) worked for Mattel/Standard Plastics in South Plainfield N.J. back in the 1970's, and she worked around molding various Plastics, and taught me alot about them back then.


NP. thank you for your purchase and the time you took to do and post your review.


----------



## joegri

i got mine today in the mail yahoo! put a few drops of oil on ,em spun,em up and put them back in the bag...i,ll play with them later. and i,m with slot58. thanx for bringing this chassis to market and jag hobbies for distributing this new product.:thumbsup:


----------



## lenny

joegri said:


> i got mine today in the mail yahoo! put a few drops of oil on ,em spun,em up and put them back in the bag...i,ll play with them later. and i,m with slot58. thanx for bringing this chassis to market and jag hobbies for distributing this new product.:thumbsup:


thank you for buying it!


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I got my 1st chassis today, Tires seem good, ran really true on the dyno, no wobble or hop. I set it on the dyno and with no break in, it seems to be very fast, Likes 18+ volts & pulls good numbers all around. 

Its right on par with my JL/AW Fray style builds, that I have several hours tweaking on the chassis, and very close competitor to the KC-jet car that I base all my Fray builds from. I can honestly say that just a little blueprinting & common tweaks here and there with some break-in will result in a very fast T-Dash chassis. Heck its damn fast right out of the gate for a pancake car. 

Motor RPM's are good, seems to have good balance, really quite drive train (especially for no break in period), I am going to shim the drive gear just a bit and check the cluster gear and pinion gear clearance although I believe they are close to the .005 clearance that I run on almost everything. 

Lenny the only thing I have found is the front axle on this chassis was not fully pressed onto 1 wheel and if shifted to that side, it would bind in the chassis, not a big deal by any means. This is a common problem on all T-jets, I always chamfer the axle hole just a bit & make sure the wheels are fully pressed and the axle remains centered in the chassis, otherwise a stellar chassis!

All in all a very impressive chassis, cant wait to get the rest of them, I totally love the way it looks, the black material for the chassis is awesome.

It Fit the Dash VW's body perfect, I even lowered the body post just a bit and it has a mean stance. Need to get a little time on the track and make minor adjustment on the shoes. 

Thanks to Andrew @ Slots-n-stuff on getting these out as fast as he did. 

Boosted


----------



## lenny

boosted,
if you can post a pic of the bug, I'd love to see it!


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Here is a quick screen shot of the dyno run, little bugger is going to run pretty good this is just out of the box with almost no tweaks done. Results are on par with highly tweaked JL/AW cars, ran on 18 volts.










I think there is way more left in this chassis, this was with no brush adjustments or pickup shoe tweaks & on a new gear train, so I am really thinking there is a ton more left for those who like to tinker. 

Lenny, will do on the body, it will most likely be tomorrow

Boosted


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Questions for Dan....*

Dan, I've just noticed on the JAG Hobbies website, that they are now selling T-Dash Comm Brushes....ahem, Can you tell me what other Chassis parts may be available for sale eventually ? And did you provide JAG with those comm brushes for resale, or are they dismantling chassis ?
Ok, this may sound funny to some people, but I'm actually interested in purchasing the "Tires" you have installed on your T-Dash chassis. Seriously, the the ones I have, run true and hold the rims very well, and actually meet the traction needs of a standard Aurora T-Jet very well, and look pretty much like the original Vibe and T-Jet tires.
Any replies will be welcome


----------



## lenny

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Dan, I've just noticed on the JAG Hobbies website, that they are now selling T-Dash Comm Brushes....ahem, Can you tell me what other Chassis parts may be available for sale eventually ? And did you provide JAG with those comm brushes for resale, or are they dismantling chassis ?
> Ok, this may sound funny to some people, but I'm actually interested in purchasing the "Tires" you have installed on your T-Dash chassis. Seriously, the the ones I have, run true and hold the rims very well, and actually meet the traction needs of a standard Aurora T-Jet very well, and look pretty much like the original Vibe and T-Jet tires.
> Any replies will be welcome


the brushes are not from tear downs, they are brand new. Aside from magnets and pickup shoes,m those are the only parts available at this time. There is a post on another thread where I list what other parts may eventually be available.

I hope jim isnt dismantling any chassis, it's taking me too long to put these together!!


----------



## Hittman101

Thank you Chappy it helped a lot. And send me the brushes, LOL


----------



## slotking

> Waiting waiting waiting! I hope Tom remembered me. Where else can I get one?


I am on the way home from class in Pa, and just wondered if you heard from tom yet.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Lenny as promised here are a couple shots of the Dash Bug on the T-dash chassis. I had to do a little work on both the chassis and the body to get it to set this low. The red body is stock, black bug is lowered, next order of business is to take about .015 -.020 off the diameter of the front tires, they dont rub, but there close, and then about .030 off the back tires, it should slam it right to the track, and handle like its on rails.

Stock 









Lowered











Boosted


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet!!! That black one squatted right down nice!! Now you've done it... I have to light another one!! :lol:


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Thanks Slotcarman, it is a hoot to drive, Had it on the figure 8 track and let me say it handles well for no more than I have done with it. 

I want to see one of these lit up Slotcarman style!

Boosted


----------



## slotcarman12078

I've done a couple bugs, but it's been a while. I'll get a couple VeeWees in the mix. I do have a couple other special projects to get done... Hopefully all 3 retailers get caught up with orders for Dan's chassis. I'm itchin' to try one myself!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotcarman12078 said:


> I've done a couple bugs, but it's been a while. I'll get a couple VeeWees in the mix. I do have a couple other special projects to get done... Hopefully all 3 retailers get caught up with orders for Dan's chassis. I'm itchin' to try one myself!!



Joe I havw a black 65 GS to send you to light up. Please send me ur address. Thanks bud. I'll also send a chassis for it. And a chassis for you to mess with :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool!! Thanks Joe. PM replied to!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JWSpeed

Any Idea when Jag will get any more chassis, I'm still waiting?


----------



## Bubba 123

JWSpeed said:


> Any Idea when Jag will get any more chassis, I'm still waiting?


U know it's bad, w/ Bud's HO has AW G-T-Jet chassis in 4 $10.99.....
& w/ all the reviews on their new 1's....
I'll wait 4 ANY "Bad" Dash chassis @ $11.99..... instead thumbsup::drunk

ment as a no-brainer compliment 2 Dan.....
even a "BAD" Dash is FAR-BETTER, than a GOOD AW chassis :thumbsup:
(NOT that there ARE any BAD Dash chassis mind U :thumbsup

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## JWSpeed

Bubba 123 said:


> U know it's bad, w/ Bud's HO has AW G-T-Jet chassis in 4 $10.99.....
> & w/ all the reviews on their new 1's....
> I'll wait 4 ANY "Bad" Dash chassis @ $11.99..... instead thumbsup::drunk
> 
> ment as a no-brainer compliment 2 Dan.....
> even a "BAD" Dash is FAR-BETTER, than a GOOD AW chassis :thumbsup:
> (NOT that there ARE any BAD Dash chassis mind U :thumbsup
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


*I'm not in a hurry, just want an idea when they would be available.* It could be next year and I wouldn't care, but would like an idea when. 
I'm not looking for AW chassis but, I agree the AW chassis are poor, but if your just looking at running and having *fun* you don't need anything else.


----------



## slotcarman12078

With any luck in a year these will be in the 2nd 10,000 chassis release. I would venture to say within 3-4 months things will settle down some and Dan will have stock on hand that you can just buy outright with no waiting. I'm looking forward to that day myself.


----------



## lenny

JWSpeed said:


> *I'm not in a hurry, just want an idea when they would be available.* It could be next year and I wouldn't care, but would like an idea when.
> I'm not looking for AW chassis but, I agree the AW chassis are poor, but if your just looking at running and having *fun* you don't need anything else.


the backlog should be easing soon. all 3 dealers will get at least another 200 this week. and another 200 to 300 2 weeks later. I don't know where your order with Jag sits, perhaps he could give you an idea on how many are in front of you.

hope this helps.


----------



## lenny

slotcarman12078 said:


> With any luck in a year these will be in the 2nd 10,000 chassis release. I would venture to say within 3-4 months things will settle down some and Dan will have stock on hand that you can just buy outright with no waiting. I'm looking forward to that day myself.


within a year, look for the slimline....


----------



## alpink

oh YEAH
way to go Dan


----------



## slotcarman12078

:woohoo: YES!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Bill Hall

lenny said:


> within a year, look for the slimline....


Very cool!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Huh?!?!;!;

A new Slimline?!?!?! Get outa town!!!!!

Serious??


----------



## Bubba 123

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Huh?!?!;!;
> 
> A new Slimline?!?!?! Get outa town!!!!!
> 
> Serious??


DITTO!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:
PS: @ the risk of "Blastfamy", (Joking guys ;-)
anyone know "IF" a traction mag dot will fit (& how-2 do it) 2 a Dash Chassis..????
I make a lot of diecast 2 slot conversions is why I ask... so, PUT DOWN DEM' TORCHES N' PITCHFORKS!!!! ;-)
ROFLMAO ;-)


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

SLIMLINE  Crikey !
:thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

WOW, a Slimline would be awesome, they're great for custom work. I'll be in line for these.


----------



## alpink

*in line 4 slim line*



sethndaddy said:


> WOW, a Slimline would be awesome, they're great for custom work. I'll be in line for these.


yer behind ME!


----------



## Dslot

lenny said:


> within a year, look for the slimline....





















Yah-_*hahh!!*_ :woohoo:










(Umm ... this time, not _quite_ so exact a copy of the original version, if you don't mind, Dan. :wave: Thanks.)

-- D


----------



## Dslot

*Huh?*

Say, what th' ....










Aww Jeebz; what _now_?

"Ah, Billy, we hardly knew ye ..."

-- D
It's a little late in life to take up another hobby, but drinking is starting to sound better and better.
:drunk:


----------



## alpink

*band*



Dslot said:


> Say, what th' ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww Jeebz; what _now_?
> 
> "Ah, Billy, we hardly knew ye ..."
> 
> -- D
> It's a little late in life to take up another hobby, but drinking is starting to sound better and better.
> :drunk:


censorship at it's best :freak:


----------



## brownie374

We will also need dash slimline bodies!


----------



## Bubba 123

brownie374 said:


> We will also need dash slimline bodies!


somehow I'm assuming they are on Dan's drawing-board :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:

Jeez on Bill Hall get'n banned.....
don't know the details, but is sad 2 me


----------



## 41-willys

Thanks Dan, A slim line chassis would be awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## JWSpeed

Received 6 chassis today, little problem with the front axle on the one chassis I checked out. Cut the knurls off the front axle that was outside the wheel locking the front end up. Adjusted the rear axle, and pickup shoes. It ran as expected with the stock wheels and tires, very good performance for a stock chassis that was not tuned. 
The only thing I was disappointed in was the grinding on the front of the chassis. A much better fix would have been going back and making a front axle with knurls only where the wheels are.


----------



## lenny

JWSpeed said:


> Received 6 chassis today, little problem with the front axle on the one chassis I checked out. Cut the knurls off the front axle that was outside the wheel locking the front end up. Adjusted the rear axle, and pickup shoes. It ran as expected with the stock wheels and tires, very good performance for a stock chassis that was not tuned.
> The only thing I was disappointed in was the grinding on the front of the chassis. A much better fix would have been going back and making a front axle with knurls only where the wheels are.


The factory is adjusting their ejection pins to eliminate the 2 nubs that needed to be ground down. This was not an issue in the prototypes, somehow in the production process, this snuck in.

Even with a non-splined front axle, we still would have had this issue. hence the 'grinding'.


----------



## alpink

Dan, I am elated with the ten chassis I have purchased. this price is better than I had imagined. looking forward to your next venture too.
slimline I hear?


----------



## lenny

alpink said:


> Dan, I am elated with the ten chassis I have purchased. this price is better than I had imagined. looking forward to your next venture too.
> slimline I hear?


Al, a sincere thank you for supporting us! Good things are happening, the slimline will be one of them.


----------



## slotking

> slimline I hear?


hopefully the 2lam 16+ohm arms will be 1st

Seems like almost everyone i talk with are waiting for those.
almost all the racers i know need 16+ohm arms


----------



## 60chevyjim

Dan how about some more henry j bodys please


----------



## glueside

Dan - any chance of me getting the 15 chassis I need for the shop?


----------



## lenny

glueside said:


> Dan - any chance of me getting the 15 chassis I need for the shop?


what are you talking about?


----------



## alpink

*retail outlets for DASH chassis*



glueside said:


> Dan - any chance of me getting the 15 chassis I need for the shop?


tomhocars is one, I believe JAG hobbies and an outfit in NY SlotsNStuff?
Dan has said time and again that those are the only outlets he is selling bulk to and he isn't prepared to sell directly to anyone else.
just trying to keep the peace. LOL ! believe that and I have some prime FL land for you and a toll bridge CHEAP


----------



## JWSpeed

When I got the Email from Jag, he said No Extras Available.


----------



## glueside

I was wanting 10 - 15 of them for my hobby shop to sell to our racers. I am the manager of WISCRS that is located in Gladstone, IL. We are a full line slot car shop - from HO up to 1/24th, from T-Jets to Superstock, and from Direct Drive up to Wing Cars.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

glueside said:


> I was wanting 10 - 15 of them for my hobby shop to sell to our racers. I am the manager of WISCRS that is located in Gladstone, IL. We are a full line slot car shop - from HO up to 1/24th, from T-Jets to Superstock, and from Direct Drive up to Wing Cars.


Try and reach out to tomsho the originator of this thread. He may be able to help you out.


----------



## lenny

alpink said:


> tomhocars is one, I believe JAG hobbies and an outfit in NY SlotsNStuff?
> Dan has said time and again that those are the only outlets he is selling bulk to and he isn't prepared to sell directly to anyone else.
> just trying to keep the peace.


These 3 guys stepped up and helped fund the development of this chassis. Other people were offered the opportunity and turned it down. Wasn't worth the risk, I guess. I won't sell any myself until these guys receive their complete orders.


----------



## 41-willys

Hey Dan, I know this is rushing it but are you looking at any time frame yet for the slim line chassis


----------



## lenny

41-willys said:


> Hey Dan, I know this is rushing it but are you looking at any time frame yet for the slim line chassis


nope...


----------



## sidejobjon

Lenny,
Pancake or inline?
Thanks SJJ


----------



## Crimnick

lenny said:


> These 3 guys stepped up and helped fund the development of this chassis. Other people were offered the opportunity and turned it down. Wasn't worth the risk, I guess. I won't sell any myself until these guys receive their complete orders.


honorable :thumbsup:

I plan on getting a couple when the dust settles...


----------



## 60chevyjim

I just got 5 today woo hoo . tested them on a power supply and they sound fast . 
I haven't had time to track test them yet.


----------



## Bubba 123

60chevyjim said:


> I just got 5 today woo hoo . tested them on a power supply and they sound fast .
> I haven't had time to track test them yet.


your happiness w/ all the Dash Chassis is "Fictitious"....
brought on by a "Mind-Meld' of the "Shadow" (who knows w/ evil lurks, yadda-yadda..)

send them all 2 me, and you'll be "CURED".. :freak::drunk:

(worth a try :thumbsup

Bubba 123 :wave:

(DISCLAIMER; this was a poor attempt @ humour folks...)


----------



## Bubba 123

lenny said:


> These 3 guys stepped up and helped fund the development of this chassis. Other people were offered the opportunity and turned it down. Wasn't worth the risk, I guess. I won't sell any myself until these guys receive their complete orders.


just an inner thought 4 Dan, have U reached close 2 the 1/2 way mark on assembling the 10,000 yet..?? 
& they are still supply can not meet the demand....
& selling fer 300% o list $$ on EPay 2.....

should tell U something about them-there chassis of U'rs Dude :thumbsup:

just think abut this, as "Aspirin", w/ u crawl back 4 sleeptime :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## tomhocars

bubba 123 said:


> just an inner thought 4 dan, have u reached close 2 the 1/2 way mark on assembling the 10,000 yet..??
> & they are still supply can not meet the demand....
> & selling fer 300% o list $$ on epay 2.....
> 
> Should tell u something about them-there chassis of u'rs dude :thumbsup:
> 
> Just think abut this, as "aspirin", w/ u crawl back 4 sleeptime :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


what?????????


----------



## slotcarman12078

You have to remember Pete123, there were a few delays in production. Had the factories all been on the same page and Dan had all the pieces to the puzzle back in October/November back when orders were being taken, the odds are there wouldn't be any lag at all by now. he's making them as fast as he can, and since this first 10,000 is the make or break for batch #2, Dan wants to make sure round 1 goes off without a hitch. Dan is striving for 100% QC inspected, zero defects, and I can't blame him. There's a whole lot riding on this venture. Kudos to those 3 that made the investment to get this chassis from concept to reality. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## beast1624

From what I have seen of the very few that have made it here to the Texas Slot Car Desert and from what the guys who are working with them are saying Dan has hit the mark on price and overall quality. They are light years ahead of AW/JL and way better out of the box than original Aurora.


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> You have to remember Pete123, there were a few delays in production. Had the factories all been on the same page and Dan had all the pieces to the puzzle back in October/November back when orders were being taken, the odds are there wouldn't be any lag at all by now. he's making them as fast as he can, and since this first 10,000 is the make or break for batch #2, Dan wants to make sure round 1 goes off without a hitch. Dan is striving for 100% QC inspected, zero defects, and I can't blame him. There's a whole lot riding on this venture. Kudos to those 3 that made the investment to get this chassis from concept to reality. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


er I think I've been mis-interpritated here.....
I used to do leatherworking & sell @ Renfaires...
having to draw out, cut out, assemble, stain, seal ect.
from dawn 2 dark almost every day....
hard on the hands & arm muscles....
I sold over 400 ..5-piece pouches, hand laced/tightened & riveted per year..

add that to about 2 dozen other totally different items I made by the 100's..

but those $2,100.00 a day PROFIT sale days, were like Aspirin to me weary bones ;-) 

sry.. I forget some of U guys didn't know w/ I did B4 my heart attacks....:freak:

"Over-Glorified Carny-Merchant "..... :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

tomhocars said:


> what?????????


hey Tom,
it w/ meant 2 be read from a guy who did a lot of a 1-man show..
making thousands & thousands of finished items per year from raw materials...

I think Dan understands w/ I'm saying all 2 well by now.....
remember Dan... $$$ = Mental-Aspirin :thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------



## slotcarman12078

Okay, now that makes sense 123! Piece work, piece work, piece work! I'm anxiously waiting for the backlog too. I have JL chassis I can use (thanks RM) but I'll need stuff to make them work, like pinion shafts with 9 tooth gears, and crown gears. To be able to get 5 chassis for 60.00 and have them ready to work with is plain awesome!


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

I just got a bill from Jag Hobbies tonight for the chassis I ordered so I'm pretty happy.


----------



## 60chevyjim

Bubba 123 said:


> your happiness w/ all the Dash Chassis is "Fictitious"....
> brought on by a "Mind-Meld' of the "Shadow" (who knows w/ evil lurks, yadda-yadda..)
> 
> send them all 2 me, and you'll be "CURED".. :freak::drunk:
> 
> (worth a try :thumbsup
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:
> 
> (DISCLAIMER; this was a poor attempt @ humour folks...)


hey bubba I put bodys on two of them and they haul ash.
you ought to get some , you will like um.


----------



## Bubba 123

60chevyjim said:


> hey bubba I put bodys on two of them and they haul ash.
> you ought to get some , you will like um.


yup just waiting 4 frenzy to die down & supply/demand 2 level abit
+ more $$ 4 more chassis ;-)
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## rodstrguy

Picked up 5 from Tom at the midwest show yesterday, kicking myself for not buying ten which was the max... Ouch.


----------



## honda27

*chassies*

tomhocars has about 50 left over from the Midwest show this pasted weekend contact him.


----------



## purple66bu

Bought 8 myself...wish i knew before i preordered 10


----------



## glueside

Got mine yesterday - FANTASTIC!!!

Tom needs to be commended for putting his neck on the line and doing this!!!


----------



## lenny

glueside said:


> Got mine yesterday - FANTASTIC!!!
> 
> Tom needs to be commended for putting his neck on the line and doing this!!!


for mailing them?


----------



## rholmesr

lenny said:


> for mailing them?


Just a hunch but I imagine his statement is in reference to this post:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4739625#post4739625


----------



## lenny

slotking said:


> hopefully the 2lam 16+ohm arms will be 1st
> 
> Seems like almost everyone i talk with are waiting for those.
> almost all the racers i know need 16+ohm arms


OK, I have to ask... why would any racers want a non-aurora 2 lam 17 ohm arm? dont you guys all have to run aurora arms?


----------



## alpink

Dan, if two lam 17 ohm arms become available from a new manufacturer, likely the various sanctioning guys will allow them. original Aurora arms are running out.
since they mostly allow hotter magnets like yours and AW's and various different brands of pickup shoes, they will likely welcome replacement arms that meet current standards .
understand, I cannot speak for them and I don't make turns very often with my slot cars. but I know a few of the guys and I think they would welcome two lam 17 OHM replacement arms.
my opinion
only my opinion
other opinions may vary
greatly


----------



## lenny

alpink said:


> Dan, if two lam 17 ohm arms become available from a new manufacturer, likely the various sanctioning guys will allow them. original Aurora arms are running out.
> since they mostly allow hotter magnets like yours and AW's and various different brands of pickup shoes, they will likely welcome replacement arms that meet current standards .
> understand, I cannot speak for them and I don't make turns very often with my slot cars. but I know a few of the guys and I think they would welcome two lam 17 OHM replacement arms.
> my opinion
> only my opinion
> other opinions may vary
> greatly


that's the catch 22 I'm in... I have a minimum order quantity to fulfill with the supplier. If these dont 'catch on', I'm screwed.


----------



## smalltime

lenny said:


> OK, I have to ask... why would any racers want a non-aurora 2 lam 17 ohm arm? dont you guys all have to run aurora arms?


Yes......But.

It's true that all of the major sanctioning bodies call for original Aurora armatures. But they all used to call for only Aurora gear sets, and axles and bodies......you get the idea.

Look, we all know there are only so many of these things left. If there were to be another source of comparable arms available, the T-Jet world would beat a path to your door. And the sanctioning bodies would make another rule allowing such parts. After all, they are builders also.

As a racer, I can truly say "you can never have enough armatures".


----------



## lenny

smalltime said:


> Yes......But.
> 
> It's true that all of the major sanctioning bodies call for original Aurora armatures. But they all used to call for only Aurora gear sets, and axles and bodies......you get the idea.
> 
> Look, we all know there are only so many of these things left. If there were to be another source of comparable arms available, the T-Jet world would beat a path to your door. And the sanctioning bodies would make another rule allowing such parts. After all, they are builders also.
> 
> As a racer, I can truly say "you can never have enough armatures".


yes..... but.

If they don't sanction them no one will use them and i'm screwed. I could use that money somewhere else.


----------



## alpink

Dan, pardon, but have you approached FRAY and ECHORR and the like to ask if they would consider allowing them. I know they always want a sample to tech, but I think because of your success with the new/current chassis, they will accept your word as your bond of recreating the original.
just wondering. it might be worth opening that dialogue.
I'll speak with a couple ECHORR guys I know tomorrow night.


----------



## lenny

alpink said:


> Dan, pardon, but have you approached FRAY and ECHORR and the like to ask if they would consider allowing them. I know they always want a sample to tech, but I think because of your success with the new/current chassis, they will accept your word as your bond of recreating the original.
> just wondering. it might be worth opening that dialogue.
> I'll speak with a couple ECHORR guys I know tomorrow night.


yeah, over a year ago... there response is a major reason I went with a tri lam 15 ohm arm.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Yea I thought that was one of the areas you looked into when designing. If I remember correctly.

So this Gem of a chassis should be raced!!!!!!!!!!!

I think the Aurora won't hold a candle to this new beast. I have pro-built Aurora's that cost an arm and a leg and spent 20 minutes on a Dash chassis and it's pretty close to the pro-built unit. And this is with the skinny tires that it came with!!!

No Joke :dude:


----------



## slotking

> If these dont 'catch on', I'm screwed


yeah
the fray style arm would have help a lot.
I know that's why many are waiting, the cars are nice, and fun, but the a lot of guys i have talked to are waiting for the 2lam arms before that buy bunches of cars.

but I guess that's water under the bridge.


----------



## lenny

slotking said:


> yeah
> the fray style arm would have help a lot.
> I know that's why many are waiting, the cars are nice, and fun, but the a lot of guys i have talked to are waiting for the 2lam arms before that buy bunches of cars.
> 
> but I guess that's water under the bridge.


what class of racing would they use these for initially? just wondering, since approval for FRAY, ECHORR and the like is not a given.


----------



## glueside

Yes - for getting the chassis done and putting your neck on the block if they do not work. The HO world needs these low end cars.

We run what we want to run. Soon the racing organizations will have to take a look at availability of the old arms and make a decision on availability of the parts. We should be seeing changes coming within the next 5 to 10 years.

jmo


----------



## lenny

glueside said:


> Yes - for getting the chassis done and putting your neck on the block if they do not work. The HO world needs these low end cars.
> 
> We run what we want to run. Soon the racing organizations will have to take a look at availability of the old arms and make a decision on availability of the parts. We should be seeing changes coming within the next 5 to 10 years.
> 
> jmo


 5 to 10 years. well, that means I should wait 5 years before doing a 2 lam 17 ohm arm.


----------



## slotking

> what class of racing would they use these for initially? just wondering, since approval for FRAY, ECHORR and the like is not a given.


The push to make them legal really comes from the racers.
many local groups make changes in to allow things not in the fray or echorr.
then they push the powers to be to legalize that new item.

I think the powers to be have a jerk reaction to say no because they are not Aurora arms. I think that may have been the original case with non-aurora gears. But look at the cars today, the only aurora parts is the basic chassis & arm. and low and behold, many people can get aurora arms anymore.

so when the many people that race say, hey we have nice 16ohm+ dash arms, why can we not use them. they most likely will do the right thing.

plus if look real close to the original arm and tech becomes an issue.
tat will make it happen even faster IMHO.

ps
I just woke up, i hope what I wrote is understandable


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

"MY" .02¢ FWIW.... Whether you(Dan) build a Two Lam 16ohm arm, or continue with the Triple Lam 14ohm arm... IF you ever sold these (very well built) arms separately, I'd be buying Dozens of them, to replace worn out and/or failing arms in many of my old aurora T-Jets. And I don't think I'd be the ONLY One willing to do so, and I'm just a Non-sanctioned Basement Racer


----------



## sethndaddy

Dan, you made an awesome chassis that runs great. period. If the racing groups want something more, let them pony up the money and work with you.
I'm happy as a pig in spit with the chassis......can't wait for the slimline.....and whatever bodies may be coming up.
thanks again.


----------



## slotking

I am hoping to get some of the locals to start racing them as well.
maybe start them as their own class due to the arm.

but it a matter of getting them into people hands

so far out of about 20 guys, I was the only who had them.
I know of 1 more with some on order.

I was looking to have dash only race, but i have to wait for more guys to get them.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

March 28tth we will have our first dash IROC race, I am thinking 70 Mustangs will be the bodies. Should be a blast.

Rob


----------



## 2racer

*t dash =awesome*

Just tried out to new chassis awesome! Will be running them in a few weeks at a season ending 500 lap race .


----------



## wyatt641

has dan pulled his website due to too many requests for the new chassis??went to look and see what bodies he has for sale and had a url error message…site not found..repeatedly..any body know ??


----------



## slotcarman12078

I think it's down because he's not selling anything at the moment. Once he has fulfilled all the pre-orders for the guys who assisted financially in getting the chassis finished, he will open the site back up and start selling chassis himself and any bodies he has available.


----------



## lenny

wyatt641 said:


> has dan pulled his website due to too many requests for the new chassis??went to look and see what bodies he has for sale and had a url error message…site not found..repeatedly..any body know ??


down until I get a chance to actually pay attention to it.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

FWIW- I got my 2nd order of T-Dash Chassis from JAG today..... and I'm still very pleased with the latest chassis, it's smoother than my first batch with a better gear mesh. I still yank out the domed brushes right away though, and break in the arm with the old standard Aurora Carbon Brushes, then after break-in I switch to the Wizzard E85's.
I noted on all my T-Dash chassis, that the domed/notched brushes tend to slight cant in their bores, and the top done doesn't hit the comm face squarely, instead it hits just the edge of the dome, which had caused a slight groove to be worn into the comm face, and I didn't like that. So I went with normal flattop brushes which seem to work a whole lot better.
It seems the notches in the Dash brushes do not seat well into the round/humped brush spring ends, and that is the cause for the canted brushes, although the brushes won't spin, it's something that isn't quite right. Just saying....


----------



## slotking

> then after break-in I switch to the Wizzard E85's


they just do not give me the speed that slottech brushes do.

I put those in and the car really takes off
then I add the slottech shoes and what a sweet ride


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Yes Mr. King, the Slottech are faster brushes, BUT, their diameter is too big to fit in the DASH Brush holes, and secondly, I had a large supply of Wizzard e85's I got for a good price last year and so that's what I've been using, with fairly good results.


----------



## ajd350

Not for the faint of heart, but when I set up the car we ran in the IROC at The Fray, I pulled the springs down and pinched the rounded end shut. After carefully reopenig it with a tweezer, it looked just like a TJet with the sharp angle. While it was down, I ran a 1/8" drill bit through the holes by hand and pushed the springs back up after putting a small arc in them . The slottechs then fit and had a peak to prevent rotation. The material of the comm springs seems firmer than a TJet, but less so than a Tuff Ones spring.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

:thumbsup: Cool tip Ajd350, but I'm too afraid to do that pulling down, pinching, reopening, and small arc bending them. But if I COULD do it, I would


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Ralphthe3rd said:


> I noted on all my T-Dash chassis, that the domed/notched brushes tend to slight cant in their bores, and the top done doesn't hit the comm face squarely, instead it hits just the edge of the dome, which had caused a slight groove to be worn into the comm face, and I didn't like that.
> It seems the notches in the Dash brushes do not seat well into the round/humped brush spring ends, and that is the cause for the canted brushes, although the brushes won't spin, it's something that isn't quite right.


I would imagine trying to mass produce exactly the right bend to put in the brush springs so they seat correctly in the brush "V" groove is impossible. The accuracy required is just too precise. I have been working the past few days on old JL T-Jets and very few times does the "V" in the spring mate well with the "V" in the brush.

You are dealing with two variables - (1) the bend has to be located exactly in the middle of the brush hole and (2) the bend has to be at the right angle. Your real lucky when you get both conditions right.

Joe


----------



## slotking

> their diameter is too big to fit in the DASH Brush holes


they work in mine
weird

brush spring are much better (thicker) than the t-jet springs
so you can tweak them without all the issues of aurora springs




> I had a large supply of Wizzard e85's


Sorry :devil::lol::lol:


just kidding
The old wiz brushes did work well


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Just my .02¢*



Grandcheapskate said:


> I would imagine trying to mass produce exactly the right bend to put in the brush springs so they seat correctly in the brush "V" groove is impossible. The accuracy required is just too precise. I have been working the past few days on old JL T-Jets and very few times does the "V" in the spring mate well with the "V" in the brush.
> 
> You are dealing with two variables - (1) the bend has to be located exactly in the middle of the brush hole and (2) the bend has to be at the right angle. *Your real lucky when you get both conditions right.
> *
> Joe


AURORA Did it ! ....and did it consistently for 20 years.
But let me add- there is Nothing Wrong with the "U" bend in Dan's Brush Springs, it's just that they shouldn't be teamed up with Notched/Domed Brush type. But that's real easy to fix, just swap brushes out to the flat style  :thumbsup:


----------



## slotking

> But that's real easy to fix, just swap brushes out to the flat style


in general you do not want the brushes to spin
I have not tried it yet, but do the your flat brushes not spin in the dash


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Nope- my Wizzard Brushes have not spun yet, I dunno about later after they wear down a bit, but I can always "X" them if they start doing that.


----------



## wyatt641

thanks for the info lenny?dan..
awaiting the reappearance of the site..


----------



## A/FX Nut

I'm late to the party as usual. I purchased 4 of the T-DASH chassis at the Midwest Slot Car Show a couple of weeks ago. I've mounted them under DASH bodies. Roadrunner, 65 GTO, Olds 442, and a Falcon. 

I have no complaints about the chassis. All of them run smooth, no bent axles, or axle hole out of center in the hub. The tires are great. They sound like a T-Jet. Little different sound, but not by much. The price is fair.

I couldn't buy 4, or 40 Autoworld chassis and get one as good as the T-DASH chassis. 

Dan, you nailed it. Quality is there. Autoworld, get your notebook out and take notes, class is in session on how to make a quality copy of an original. 

Thank you Dan.


----------



## momstractors

*Dash Chassis brush/spring fix*

Hello, I don't know if I have ever posted on here or not but I want to chime in about the Dash chassis. I have had my hands on 4 of them, two just came in the mail yesterday, the tires with the smaller ID is very welcome and needed.

Good side note on the new tires, the small ID fits the vintage Aurora Speed Parts Aluminum hubs (Cigar Box) and the vintage TCP hubs, Hong Kong NOS T-Jet and Buds don't.

I see there is a lot of talk about the brushes and springs, and for good reason, there are some minor but fixable flaws in that area. I spent a bunch of time today trying to nail down the exact reason of why the brushes are so stiff in the holes and I found a couple things.

The bend in the brush fitting into the notch is one of the problems but not all of it.

The copper pieces are not made correctly and on every car I have seen at least one of the springs is jammed off to the side into the chassis so it doesn't move freely, or even move!

But that's not the real issue, the real problem is the mold (die) is split halfway down the brush hole and there is what looks like a ridge that the brush is hanging up on. If you look real close you will see that the bottom portion of the brush hole is actually a little smaller then the top portion. I'm assuming that Aurora split their die above or below the brush hole.

So you set a domed/notched brush in there, it rocks to the side a little bit, either from the dome or notch or both and it jams in the brush hole. Try it, set both brushes in and gently push down on each one with some sort of small tool (toothpick) and it will jam up, if it doesn't stop entirely you will at least feel the snag as the brush pops by.

This could be why some of you have reported that some brushes aren't fitting, I have some of the Wizzards here but I didn't think to try them.

So I removed the rivets/copper and made some attempts to clean the ridge, first with a drill bit, .125 (1/8) falls right in between a couple number bits and is real close but even with a brand new bit it just doesn't clean up the hole. I should mention, I'm doing this by hand, I think under power would be disastrous. I finally carefully clean it with a SHARP #11 X-Acto. Don't try this with the made in China one, I use only the X-Acto X-Life honed blades, we are talking about taking off only a few thousandths. Now the brushes move through the bore with out snagging, they can even be tilted a bit and still will straighten out and go through.

Next I compared Dash copper to vintage Aurora copper, shape, size, I saw somewhere in this thread someone mentioning thickness but I didn't think to measure that while I had them out. Anyway, the gap between the spring and the body of the copper piece is about .010 narrower then an Aurora piece. The Aurora piece lays in almost perfect on the Dash chassis, the Dash part does not. So I carefully trimmed the Dash piece about .010 along the edge that is parallel to the actual spring. I did this with a Dremel disk and finished the corner with a small square file. That along with the ample slop in the rivet holes allowed me to rivet all of the copper back on without the springs hanging up on the chassis.

With all of that work done I reassemble the car, spaced out the fronts to keep the knurls out of the chassis, re bent the pickups, and the car runs waaaay better, it's just not bound up like before. On the chassis that I did all of this to both springs were hanging up, one brush was hanging up in the hole in such a fashion that the spring was just barely making contact with it and it was arcing.

I took good sharp pictures of all of this including side by side pics with Aurora pieces but I'm a true rookie on this board and don't know how to post them. If someone could clue me in on that I'll post them. For an incredibly small investment of 4 rivets, actually eyelets, and a little bit of bench time you can make a huge difference on how the Dash chassis runs.


----------



## kriket

*dash chassis*

just got 2 dash chassis the other day. oiled them and ran them on my track, they ran slow at first but after running for a while they loosened up a little , polished the gears several times but only helped a little bit, gears still grinding away and binding. Chassis are very fast just the gears still binding too much. gears seem to be jamed too close together , theres no gap at all between the gears. Other than that i like the chassis. I'm going to pull gears off and grind or sand a bit between teeth a bit. I like the tires, they get good traction and goes around my monza banked curve without the back end sliding down the banked curve.


----------



## alpink

and
with all that said,
done
and documented, 
I still have a DASH chassis that has only ever been JUST lubricated and the pick up shoes occasionally cleaned. the shoes ARE toe down and have a small contact patch.
aside from the magnet issue(in backwards/wrong polarity) the car has run strong and continues to get stronger and faster.
it has at least 200 laps on it now and shows no sign of faltering.
my purpose to running this chassis in this condition is to see what a layman or child is likely to encounter with a $12.00 chassis right out of the box.
I presume the pickup shoes are going to be the first part that wear is going to show on and will have to be replaced or properly aligned to the rail.

I, absolutely, DO appreciate all the efforts by everyone to discover the nuances of this new toy on the market and so I say, THANK YOU.

this chassis will always remain "untuned" and be run frequently to keep a test subject in original condition to find the longevity.
if it is still running 40-50 years from now (after my demise) then it will have stood the test of time and Dan's name will be spoken in the same sentence as the originator of the Aurora T-jet and the Tyco 440

keep the tuning reports coming and at least HAVE FUN!


----------



## kriket

*v groove in brushes*



Ralphthe3rd said:


> FWIW- I got my 2nd order of T-Dash Chassis from JAG today..... and I'm still very pleased with the latest chassis, it's smoother than my first batch with a better gear mesh. I still yank out the domed brushes right away though, and break in the arm with the old standard Aurora Carbon Brushes, then after break-in I switch to the Wizzard E85's.
> I noted on all my T-Dash chassis, that the domed/notched brushes tend to slight cant in their bores, and the top done doesn't hit the comm face squarely, instead it hits just the edge of the dome, which had caused a slight groove to be worn into the comm face, and I didn't like that. So I went with normal flattop brushes which seem to work a whole lot better.
> It seems the notches in the Dash brushes do not seat well into the round/humped brush spring ends, and that is the cause for the canted brushes, although the brushes won't spin, it's something that isn't quite right. Just saying....


 I take the chassis apart, then install brush and hold it in with my finger, then i take a jewelers screwdriver and push on the brush spring to shape it to the contour of the v shape in the brush itself. Now you will have more surface contact with the spring to the brush. But remember not to put a tight creese or fold in the v on the copper spring because a tight crese or fold in the thin copper will weaken the copper in that spot.I just want the sides of the spring to contact the sides of the V in the brush. I broke a spring one time trying to put a sharp creese or fold and it broke there because i worked it too much..


----------



## lenny

Thank you to everyone for their feedback. 

We will continue to tweak and improve. The domed brushes are not my first choice. or second. or third. They were available on a moments notice without having to pay an additional molding charge. An issue that many probably haven't noticed is that the groove on the bottom of the brush is not always centered, adding to the 'canting' of the brush.

We are working on different brushes (JB's). as soon as they are available, we will start putting them in the chassis.

We have begun to take the idler gear and run batches of them in a rock tumbler to help smooth the teeth a bit. This seems to help. allot. We may start doing that with the other large gear as well. We also run the axles through a tumble process.

Keep the feedback coming, we'll do everything we can to improve our product.

Thank you


----------



## kriket

lenny said:


> Thank you to everyone for their feedback.
> 
> We will continue to tweak and improve. The domed brushes are not my first choice. or second. or third. They were available on a moments notice without having to pay an additional molding charge. An issue that many probably haven't noticed is that the groove on the bottom of the brush is not always centered, adding to the 'canting' of the brush.
> 
> We are working on different brushes (JB's). as soon as they are available, we will start putting them in the chassis.
> 
> We have begun to take the idler gear and run batches of them in a rock tumbler to help smooth the teeth a bit. This seems to help. allot. We may start doing that with the other large gear as well. We also run the axles through a tumble process.
> 
> Keep the feedback coming, we'll do everything we can to improve our product.
> 
> Thank you


 Hey Lenny, Thanks for a wonderful chassis.personnally i like the cantilever brushes better than the flat top, but i never tried jb brushes. I had to put stock t jet pickup shoes on my chassis because the dash small step shoes were getting stuck on the stock wheels, these chassis would make a nice box stock class racing with the stock tires.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I just got my 2nd batch, I had one tire that had some flash in the hub hole, No big deal I trimmed it out with an exacto,& I always true the tires on the hubs anyway. 

These little monsters will fly, so much better chassis than an AW in terms of quality, I cant wait until they produce some of the 16-18 ohm arms, (I have one chassis fully converted to a "Fray" chassis with a 17 ohm Aurora arm and it will flat out move, one of my best that keeps pace with my KC-Jet test car. I also hope the plans continue and they produce the Slim-line chassis, and ~6 ohm arms like the mean green, only in Dash form,(great balance, straight / perpendicular shafts, round stacks, etc etc). 

As was mentioned on the brush holes, this and many other areas need to be checked on any chassis if your seeking maximum performance, I have seen many Auroras with a similar issue, and the AW's that I own, the holes are too big most of the time and the brush rocks under load in many of them. 

Dash is my pick for a good performing chassis, I have worked several hours on other chassis to get them tweaked to run like these do out of the box and Dans chassis only get better with every lap turned.

In terms of a "Fray" T-jet dont expect the Dash to handle and run like a full blown Fray car out of the box, on the other hand when compared with a $150 car they run pretty dang close for $12.

Personally for me I enjoy building / blueprinting t-jets to get every last bit of performance I can get, are they finicky, heck yes and that makes them fun. This is just another variation of chassis along a similar pancake line that I get to try to tweak to perfection, So I can live with some production minor flaws for a great base chassis as a starting point. 

I dont think Dan & Company hit a home run, they hit a Grand Slam, Please keep developing new items for our hobby, especially at the affordable prices these are selling for.


----------



## rholmesr

*Dash at fray.*



ajd350 said:


> Not for the faint of heart, but when I set up the car we ran in the IROC at The Fray, I pulled the springs down and pinched the rounded end shut. After carefully reopenig it with a tweezer, it looked just like a TJet with the sharp angle. While it was down, I ran a 1/8" drill bit through the holes by hand and pushed the springs back up after putting a small arc in them . The slottechs then fit and had a peak to prevent rotation. The material of the comm springs seems firmer than a TJet, but less so than a Tuff Ones spring.


Dang it al, i didnt know you had a dash slip on fray car set up and running at the fray! Heck, i probably drove that when stl raced you guys and i did not realize it.

One of these days i will get around to doing the fray setup to one of my dash cars...

Ron S.


----------



## lenny

ajd350 said:


> Not for the faint of heart, but when I set up the car we ran in the IROC at The Fray, I pulled the springs down and pinched the rounded end shut. After carefully reopenig it with a tweezer, it looked just like a TJet with the sharp angle. While it was down, I ran a 1/8" drill bit through the holes by hand and pushed the springs back up after putting a small arc in them . The slottechs then fit and had a peak to prevent rotation. The material of the comm springs seems firmer than a TJet, but less so than a Tuff Ones spring.


The copper electricals on the bottom are made out of chromium copper. They have a bit more 'beef' to them than regular copper while not giving up too much in conductivity.

How did this beast perform at the FRAY?


----------



## wyatt641

to all..i bought 2 of them for my 8 yr old..he has yet to run them as we had a roof issue and we had to move some stuff from the storage area..into the play room..once we get things fixed he will be doing what an 8 yr old boy will do with them..run em..crash em and whatever..i will then give my opinion.until then i will just read and keep the info here in mind..
dave


----------



## ajd350

rholmesr said:


> Dang it al, i didnt know you had a dash slip on fray car set up and running at the fray! Heck, i probably drove that when stl raced you guys and i did not realize it.
> 
> One of these days i will get around to doing the fray setup to one of my dash cars...
> 
> Ron S.


That was the point, Ron. It was our white lane car and Richard OK'd it. I figured that ,ideally, no one would notice the difference, so I didn't mention it until after we ran it. I think the point was proven. No one noticed. It would seem to make a case for the Dash being a viable option in a TJet clas. It had a 17 ohm Aurora arm in it.

Dan, I think you accomplished what you were after.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

ajd350 said:


> That was the point, Ron. It was our white lane car and Richard OK'd it. I figured that ,ideally, no one would notice the difference, so I didn't mention it until after we ran it. I think the point was proven. No one noticed. It would seem to make a case for the Dash being a viable option in a TJet clas. It had a 17 ohm Aurora arm in it.
> 
> Dan, I think you accomplished what you were after.


Al, do you think if you had left Dans ARM in it, it would have been that much quicker?? Did you try it that way??


----------



## ajd350

Joe, I put the car together on short notice and changed the arm without ever having run it first. At some point I may swap it back in to compare. The arm I used was one I'd prepped and balanced.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

ajd350 said:


> Joe, I put the car together on short notice and changed the arm without ever having run it first. At some point I may swap it back in to compare. The arm I used was one I'd prepped and balanced.


 10-4 pal I'm with you.

Great job bud lol. :thumbsup: No one spotted the sweet black chassis huh :dude:


----------



## momstractors

I'm the rookie poster here so I'm just getting up to speed, Dan, you are the Dash chassis guy? Just trying to get people straight.

The seam in the middle of the brush hole seems to be more of an issue with close fitting brushes, like the domed brushes. One of the other chassis that I have the springs aren't binding into the chassis and I was able to carefully carve out the mold mark in the brush hole so the domed brush would float down the hole properly. I used a sharp #11 X-Acto and worked from both sides around the spring. On that particular chassis the brushes were so bound in the holes that the springs were doing nothing more then transmitting the power. The gearplate is pliable enough so that when the brushes won't go down the holes the plate simply bends up. Everything seems to be sized so it still runs. Check top gear plates, if they have a big arc in them then the brushes are probably bound up.

Overall the chassis is a great addition to the hobby, way better then any T-Jet type chassis I have seen from JL or AW.

The Aurora chassis is the standard and that was a way different situation then getting one made today. They were probably doing everything in house and doing it until it was very high quality, even for a toy. If you look at the time line of Aurora chassis you will see drop off as production went to Asia, big drop with the Magnatraction, especially the arms. Up until then everything was made with American tooling.

The arm on the Dash is a big improvement over the AW arms. Most AW arms have ruined comm plates. Look at one and you will see that the brush wear/marks are in a triangle shape, that's because there is nothing behind the comm to support it. The comm contacts the laminations at the edges, they push the brass spacer on and it pushes in the center of the comm plate. That issue is solved on the Dash arm. Once I can buy the Dash arms (of whole cars) in some sort of numbers I will be rewinding some for my Afx Gravity cars.


----------



## slotking

> At some point I may swap it back in to compare. The arm I used was one I'd prepped and balanced.


The dash I used in the gear lapping video is the 1 i flipped over to a fray car.
only 2 change I made, slottech brushes & shoes.

the car is a rocket, and i have not adjusted the shoes yet.
right know i am using a regular round brass front end, so i will add a kniffen front and see how what that that does.

But the Dash arm does provide some speed


----------



## lenny

momstractors said:


> The arm on the Dash is a big improvement over the AW arms. Most AW arms have ruined comm plates. Look at one and you will see that the brush wear/marks are in a triangle shape, that's because there is nothing behind the comm to support it. The comm contacts the laminations at the edges, they push the brass spacer on and it pushes in the center of the comm plate. That issue is solved on the Dash arm. Once I can buy the Dash arms (of whole cars) in some sort of numbers I will be rewinding some for my Afx Gravity cars.


It took multiple rounds of samples to get this arm to the point it is. the first rounds had bad comm plates, inconsistent bushing placement, skewed shafts, and some bent shafts.

Dan


----------



## slotking

> It took multiple rounds of samples to get this arm to the point it is. the first rounds had bad comm plates, inconsistent bushing placement, skewed shafts, and some bent shafts.


you did good:thumbsup:


----------



## slotking

Dan

if you do not mind
can you drop me an email at [email protected]

no need to reply here
if you can not, NP


----------



## Dslot

lenny said:


> We have begun to take the idler gear and run batches of them in a rock tumbler to help smooth the teeth a bit. This seems to help. allot. We may start doing that with the other large gear as well. We also run the axles through a tumble process.


Now _there's_ a man who *cares*.

-- D :thumbsup:


----------



## rholmesr

ajd350 said:


> That was the point, Ron. It was our white lane car and Richard OK'd it. I figured that ,ideally, no one would notice the difference, so I didn't mention it until after we ran it. I think the point was proven. No one noticed. It would seem to make a case for the Dash being a viable option in a TJet clas. It had a 17 ohm Aurora arm in it.
> 
> Dan, I think you accomplished what you were after.


Al,
That is cool and a smart move. For the life of me i cant figure what would be a true 'Advantage' of using dash chassis over a stock t jet type. Not talking about the arm here, just the chassis. Heck, the parts are basically interchangeable old vs. new.


----------



## slotking

> For the life of me i cant figure what would be a true 'Advantage' of using dash chassis over a stock t jet type


easy

you can continue to race basically the same cars without hunting for parts or paying an arm & leg for the parts.

to me, its well worth it.

I just built a dash fray type car that runs very well and I really put very little time into it


----------



## ajd350

That's what I see too, SK. The Dash wouldn't obsolete an Aurora, but be more readily available for some builders. The build process is about the same. If there was an overall performance advantage, the Dash would be shut out of current TJet classes and that would limit it's market and appeal.


----------



## lenny

rholmesr said:


> Al,
> That is cool and a smart move. For the life of me i cant figure what would be a true 'Advantage' of using dash chassis over a stock t jet type. Not talking about the arm here, just the chassis. Heck, the parts are basically interchangeable old vs. new.


It's also a stiffer plastic, which may have different characteristics on different tracks. It may also be more dimensionally stable (less warped). It's made out of delrin, not nylon, so it will absorb less moisture. If you race in high humidity environments, the moisture absorbing characteristics of nylon may 'bind things up, a bit, or throw tolerances off.

with the price of Aurora chassis trending up, it's a cheaper alternative. 

I'll post more as I think of it.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Hi All,

We ran T-Dash, IROC class last night in Nebraska. Great set of cars all very close and kept the racing laps tight as well. Everyone was very excited to be able to run these new chassis for the first time. One of my guests said that he had two on order but had not seen them. 

Looking forward to ordering up some more in the very near future.

Thanks Dan, for all your hard work.


----------



## joegri

here are the 2 that i recieved from the first run. 1 is totally stock and the other uhh i carved it up just like any other chassis. the hole in the side vents the arm...i think. and i soldered the connection points on the bottom.also went in for a real good lappin. also i swapped that 9 tooth 4 a 12 t cluster...turns out it is a 14 t. i,m pleased to say the mods on #2 chassis goes great. and the more laps the beter it gets. so dont be afraid to hack on ,em cuz there will be more. and i also like the way the stuff they,re made out of grinds real good. i,ll buy more in the future. i just treat,em like any other chassis.


----------



## rholmesr

slotking said:


> easy
> 
> you can continue to race basically the same cars without hunting for parts or paying an arm & leg for the parts.
> 
> to me, its well worth it.
> 
> I just built a dash fray type car that runs very well and I really put very little time into it


i get your point, but what i actually meant was 'racing' advantage. As in, if either chassis will provide basically equal performance then why not allow either one to race.?


----------



## lenny

rholmesr said:


> i get your point, but what i actually meant was 'racing' advantage. As in, if either chassis will provide basically equal performance then why not allow either one to race.?


ah... you're right.


----------



## slotcarman12078

It would be beneficial to both Dan @ Dash and The Fray guys to accept the T Dash as is. Even if you had to swap the arm for a genuine Aurora the rest of the chassis is a great platform to start with. With NOS chassis supplies dwindling and becoming way overpriced, they will ultimately have to allow them, so why not get it over with and open the door to them? I'm hoping at least part of the next 10,000 comes with an 18.0 Ohm 2 lam arm. 

Correct me if I'm wrong Dan, but is the reason for the 3rd lam that the materials for the armature used by Aurora differs from what AW and you are using now? In order to get the magnetic properties of Aurora's 2 lam, they had to switch to a 3 lamination armature??? Is there any other reason for the change?

I still have yet to get the one T Dash I have under a lit body. I do have a black 442 that would be a good candidate. Maybe this week I can get going on it.


----------



## beast1624

Maybe I need to start a new thread on this but regarding the "pre-ordering" on Jag, all I get is an error. Tried it in IE, Chrome and Fire Fox and I get the same thing when I fill out the pre-order form: 

"The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading"

Only thing I can figure by looking at the 'must enter' info is it lists your name and state as the "Required Information". So I am guessing after trying to get on the list about 8 times over the last 3 or 4 months or however long the pre-order thing has been up is that if you do not have or are not on the 'preferred name' or 'preferred state' list you are just sol for getting a pre-order in and will just have to wait and see if any of these things are left after all the "A-List HO Guys" have their shot.

If I am way out of line here or if I am doing something wrong I will gladly stand corrected if someone will tell me what I am doing wrong.


----------



## JWSpeed

Why not just send Jag a email with the items you want to order, that's the way I usually order from them.


----------



## beast1624

I will try that and let your know what kind of response I get back.


----------



## beast1624

Just emailed, I will report back what I hear.


----------



## Bubba 123

beast1624 said:


> Just emailed, I will report back what I hear.


Jim's a GREAT Guy!!!
easy 2 work with, & A-2 the 10th-power on customer service....
JAG is a GOOD call 4 parts/ect....

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## beast1624

Heard back and they have me on the pre-order list. Just seemed strange to me that the pre-order form that they have a link to on the T-Dash page doesn't wark in any of the 3 browsers.


----------



## cujo

I also have nothing but super positive comments concerning JAG. I just received my order of DASH chassis, granted it was at least a two month wait,you can well imagine the interest in such a great product. Believe me, I'm on nobody's A list. At present I don't even have a track set up,I just tune my slots on a 9volt battery, tinker and sniff the ozone. I'm sure you will get a quick answer to your direct email.:thumbsup:
Cujo/Chris


----------



## old blue

I picked up three today and ran them on my track already. To me they have the power of the AW tjets with the refinement of the Aurora tjets. Mine just sprang to life with little prep work and seem to be getting faster and smoother as I run them. I also have to say that these are a bargain. I know what the Fray guys put into cars and could never justify that, these are fast and quality at an affordable price. Thank you Dan for improving the hobby with your hard work.

Old Blue


----------



## noddaz

*Ok, you guys have talked me into these...*

I have myself on a list to get me some...  

Scott


----------



## slotcar58

slotcarman12078 said:


> It would be beneficial to both Dan @ Dash and The Fray guys to accept the T Dash as is. Even if you had to swap the arm for a genuine Aurora the rest of the chassis is a great platform to start with. With NOS chassis supplies dwindling and becoming way overpriced, they will ultimately have to allow them, so why not get it over with and open the door to them? I'm hoping at least part of the next 10,000 comes with an 18.0 Ohm 2 lam arm.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong Dan, but is the reason for the 3rd lam that the materials for the armature used by Aurora differs from what AW and you are using now? In order to get the magnetic properties of Aurora's 2 lam, they had to switch to a 3 lamination armature??? Is there any other reason for the change?
> 
> I still have yet to get the one T Dash I have under a lit body. I do have a black 442 that would be a good candidate. Maybe this week I can get going on it.


The Dash chassis makes a great Fray car!! I set one up and it keeps getting better and better as it breaks in without all the work of sorting through parts or giving someone $150 to build one for you! I used a GoGo body, Wizzard front end, rears, and brushes. The tires sizes were .340 rears and .315 fronts.


----------



## Dyno Dom

For the T-Dash Fray type cars that have been built in this thread, were the Dash gears used and what electrical items were chosen??
(in reference to p/u shoes, brushes & springs)


----------



## slotcar58

Dyno Dom said:


> For the T-Dash Fray type cars that have been built in this thread, were the Dash gears used and what electrical items were chosen??
> (in reference to p/u shoes, brushes & springs)


I used stock gears and pickup shoes and springs and used Wizzard Brushes.


----------



## slotcar58

Dyno Dom said:


> For the T-Dash Fray type cars that have been built in this thread, were the Dash gears used and what electrical items were chosen??
> (in reference to p/u shoes, brushes & springs)


I used stock gears and pickup shoes and springs and used Wizzard Brushes.


----------



## bobhch

Yeah it was a blast to run these at Robs house Friday!!

Dan these are WAY COOL!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Nice Flame Job Joe!!

Bob...jetting fun all the way...zilla


----------



## lenny

slotcar58 said:


> I used stock gears and pickup shoes and springs and used Wizzard Brushes.


just a reminder, that Dr. OOgan springs are on these first 10,000...


----------



## slotking

> just a reminder, that Dr. OOgan springs are on these first 10,000


so that means you have 20,001 loose springs?
the 1 is for that 1 spring that will shoot across the room:wave:


----------



## Tazman6069

I know there is one spring on the floor at The Midwest Show. If found its mine. Should of put a body on when i got home.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I have one of my Dash chassis built as a "Fray" style, replaced wheels. tires, rear axle, used same magnets, shoes, springs, arm, replaced the brushes with JB Thunder brushes, used the stock gear set after lapping and shimmed the crown gear backlash, and normal tweaks. 

Result was a really fast setup, it runs lap times right at my KC-jet test mule runs. I Would really like to see a "Fray" legal arm to go with these chassis. Now with all that being said, the VW bodied Dash chassis that I built on the first chassis has only been gear lapped & broken in, it is competitive on my 4 x 8 oval with the Fray build, only slightly behind in handling. 

Dan I hope you can keep producing these at the great prices, this has been a great lift for the HO slot car hobby with so many cars going for 2-3x the price, these are a great bargain for the hobby, and are going to last many a year.

Boosted


----------



## alpink

good to hear that these chassis lend themselves, easily, to race potential.
hopefully they will become legal for the mainstream racing organizations. member pressure should be applied.


----------



## lenny

Boosted-Z71 said:


> I have one of my Dash chassis built as a "Fray" style, replaced wheels. tires, rear axle, used same magnets, shoes, springs, arm, replaced the brushes with JB Thunder brushes, used the stock gear set after lapping and shimmed the crown gear backlash, and normal tweaks.
> 
> Result was a really fast setup, it runs lap times right at my KC-jet test mule runs. I Would really like to see a "Fray" legal arm to go with these chassis. Now with all that being said, the VW bodied Dash chassis that I built on the first chassis has only been gear lapped & broken in, it is competitive on my 4 x 8 oval with the Fray build, only slightly behind in handling.
> 
> Dan I hope you can keep producing these at the great prices, this has been a great lift for the HO slot car hobby with so many cars going for 2-3x the price, these are a great bargain for the hobby, and are going to last many a year.
> 
> Boosted


can I ask why you used a different axle?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

lenny said:


> can I ask why you used a different axle?


Dan the racers like to use drill blanks for rear axles. They're smooth, no splines and perfectly straight. Just something they prefer. 

Nothing wrong with your axles bro.


----------



## slotking

> Dan the racers like to use drill blanks for rear axles. They're smooth, no splines and perfectly straight. Just something they prefer


and some of us like the extra weight


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotking said:


> and some of us like the extra weight


Ahh, my bad.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

He changed the rear axle because Fray Axles are really W-I-D-E, even wider than Tuff Ones/AFX width.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Yes, the rear axle was changed due to all the above reasons, width, weight, and preference in this application, but nothing wrong with the stock axle.

Boosted


----------



## slotcarman12078

Have any of the three sellers of these chassis made it to the point where there is no waiting list? I'll be on the hunt for chassis soon (like in the next 3 weeks to next month) and hope things are caught up enough to just buy them outright with no waiting. How's it looking Dan? Not trying to rush anything. Just curious if the waiting lists are getting shorter and availability is improving. Should I get on a list?


----------



## lenny

slotcarman12078 said:


> Have any of the three sellers of these chassis made it to the point where there is no waiting list? I'll be on the hunt for chassis soon (like in the next 3 weeks to next month) and hope things are caught up enough to just buy them outright with no waiting. How's it looking Dan? Not trying to rush anything. Just curious if the waiting lists are getting shorter and availability is improving. Should I get on a list?


you should contact them. I really have no idea.


----------



## slots-n-stuff

*T-Dash Waiting List*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Have any of the three sellers of these chassis made it to the point where there is no waiting list? I'll be on the hunt for chassis soon (like in the next 3 weeks to next month) and hope things are caught up enough to just buy them outright with no waiting. How's it looking Dan? Not trying to rush anything. Just curious if the waiting lists are getting shorter and availability is improving. Should I get on a list?


Slotcarman,
I can tell you this... it might not be what you want to hear... my list is getting shorter... but the amounts being ordered are larger... I do not think you will be able to purchase any of the 10,000 chassis from me or Jag without being on a list.. But and there is a but, you can buy them from Tom Stump at one of the shows... 

Here's a link to my list.. T-Dash Chassis Waiting List

If this link is in violation please just let me know... I will remove it...


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Slots-n-stuff, Any word on when you expect to be able to fill on the latest list

Thanks

Boosted


----------



## Hittman101

All I know is the Dash chassis I have runs SWEET!!! and will get more when I can..


----------



## tomhocars

slotcarman12078 said:


> Have any of the three sellers of these chassis made it to the point where there is no waiting list? I'll be on the hunt for chassis soon (like in the next 3 weeks to next month) and hope things are caught up enough to just buy them outright with no waiting. How's it looking Dan? Not trying to rush anything. Just curious if the waiting lists are getting shorter and availability is improving. Should I get on a list?


 I have some available.Tom


----------



## lenny

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Slots-n-stuff, Any word on when you expect to be able to fill on the latest list
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Boosted


NEVER!!! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!

(jk)


----------



## slots-n-stuff

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Slots-n-stuff, Any word on when you expect to be able to fill on the latest list
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Boosted


I expect another shipment from Dan this week... and as he gets the chassis together and sends more shipments .. all orders on this list will get filled... Dan has been doing a great job putting these chassis together... It must be very time consuming for him...


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Real Funny Dan, Keep up the good work 

Thanks

Boosted


----------



## Dyno Dom

At today's LI Tri-Fecta show I p/u some more T-Dash chassis from Tom
and am now the 1st (other than Tom) to be a proud owner of a
Dash Motorsports T-shirt!!!   THANKS TOM!!! :thumbsup:
I now have a racing shirt for our Dash classes.
DAN, you should really try to get one while they last.


----------



## lenny

Dyno Dom said:


> At today's LI Tri-Fecta show I p/u some more T-Dash chassis from Tom
> and am now the 1st (other than Tom) to be a proud owner of a
> Dash Motorsports T-shirt!!!   THANKS TOM!!! :thumbsup:
> I now have a racing shirt for our Dash classes.
> DAN, you should really try to get one while they last.


I haven't even seen what they look like! Can you post a pic?


----------



## Dyno Dom

Dan, check out the good looking young fellow of Events thread titled
"Pics of 4/13 NY slot show". (1st post, 2nd pic)


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*T-Shirt Pic...*



Dyno Dom said:


> Dan, check out the good looking young fellow of Events thread titled
> "Pics of 4/13 NY slot show". (1st post, 2nd pic)


Tom wearing the DASH Motorsports T-Shirt....


----------



## Tazman6069

*Dash Shirt*

Tom wearing hishttp://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=186855&stc=1&d=1397857399:thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom

Thanks for the pics, Ralph3 and Tazman, I wasn't lazy, just 'puter challenged.


----------



## slots-n-stuff

*Updated T-Dash Chassis Waiting List*

UPDATE


slots-n-stuff said:


> Slotcarman,
> 
> Here's a link to my list.. T-Dash Chassis Waiting List
> 
> If this link is in violation please just let me know... I will remove it...



Our orders on our list are almost filled... We will be able to sell some chassis without a list soon... 
Tom Stumpf has chassis if anyone is interested... [email protected]​


----------



## hojoe

Well I finally got around to running one of my Dash chassis. What a delight. I took three of my new Smart cars that I cast. Put one on an aurora chassis, one on an AW chassis and one on a dash chassis. And what do you know, the Dash out ran the other two. If the rest are as good as this one ( and I'm sure they are) Dan has hit a home run. Very pleased. Buy 'em while you can.
hojoe


----------



## TK Solver

LOL! I'd love to have seen the Dash outrun the the AW chassis.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I have just completed my first two light up Dash Yenko Chevelles equipped with Dash chassis, and I'll tell you what... They fly!!! Great power, fast and quiet, and very controllable with a 90 ohm Parma! 

I can potentially see the Dash chassis outrunning an AW for a few reasons. AW's soft and easily bent axles; smaller, poor traction tires; and those issues masked with a neo magnet (which slows the car down a tad) could make it happen. All I did with the Dash ones was tweak the shoes so there was a little roll at the leading edge and oil it.

My only complaint with the two I set up for lighting is the shoes, but it's not all bad. One of the next projects on the bench is a Giperjet Dodge A-100 van, which seems to like the truck hole for centering the wheels in the wells. The stock Dash shoes are perfect for the truck hole. I've found with the wheels in the LWB position, the shoes interfere with the hub part of the front wheels, and it's way too easy to lose a spring when a shoe pops off. Because of the hub, you have a harder time adjusting the shoes. It's like the nubs for the shoe windows are a tad too short, or the hubs are a tad too large. Aftermarket wheels with a small offset takes care of that issue.









Funny thing about the red one... I never had this happen before either. After I got the circuit board and back post mounted, I happened to look at the trunk and hood and was able to see the JB Weld through the body!! :lol: While the body is molded in color, the base plastic must have been that milky white stuff and they added color chips to make it red. I'm not griping because I'm not using the bodies as they were intended, but it just left me kinda puzzled. I fixed the issue the best I could with black paint inside the hood and trunk. I guess if I light any more of these, I'll have to paint the top of the circuit board and the back post white or whatever color the car is, and use clear epoxy to mount the board and back post in. I was worried about light leakage, and that wasn't even an issue!


What really amazed me is how well nano LEDs mount in the tail lights, yet still leave me room to block the unwanted light from inside, and keep the chrome trim around the tail light lens!




You did great Dan!! I'd love nothing more than to read down the road that you're on your third or forth 10,000 chassis order and sales are still brisk!! You hit a grand slam home run, and I've no doubt the chassis will only get better from here!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula

Conrats to you Dan,I want to get my hands on one of these but im getting divorced at the moment and im afraid she may want half of it in court.They look great,again,Congratulations on a job well done.
Christian "Dragjet" Rolph


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dragula said:


> Conrats to you Dan,I want to get my hands on one of these but im getting divorced at the moment and im afraid she may want half of it in court.They look great,again,Congratulations on a job well done.
> Christian "Dragjet" Rolph


PM me your address i'll see if we can't get you one to mess with pal. :thumbsup:

Guarantee you'll be very impressed with what Dan made for us. :freak:


----------



## slotcardan

........


----------



## Dragula

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> PM me your address i'll see if we can't get you one to mess with pal. :thumbsup:
> 
> Guarantee you'll be very impressed with what Dan made for us. :freak:


Your awesome Joe!Im just excited to get one and just oil it and see how it runs box stock,i need a bright spot in my life at the moment.
Chris


----------



## slotcarman12078

Good to see ya Chris! Sorry about things turning sour in your life.


----------



## Dragula

slotcarman12078 said:


> Good to see ya Chris! Sorry about things turning sour in your life.


TY for the well wishes,I just want to start my new life and be myself again...if that makes any sense whatsoever.But back to slots,im excited to hopefully get one of Dans chassis,it will be a fantastic distraction.
Chris


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dragula said:


> Your awesome Joe!Im just excited to get one and just oil it and see how it runs box stock,i need a bright spot in my life at the moment.
> Chris


No sweat Chris. We all been there. Just glad to give you a small smile even if its only for a short time pal. 

I'll hit the PO tom.


----------



## tomhocars

Chis,Give me a call.You have my number.Anyone need T-Dash chassis,I have them in stock,Tom


----------



## lenny

tomhocars said:


> Chis,Give me a call.You have my number.Anyhone need T-Dash chassis,I have them in stock,Tom


I need a T-Shirt


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

lenny said:


> I need a T-Shirt


Ditto!!! :wave:


----------



## Dragula

Can I get a shirt that says "please don't take my dash chassis in legal preceedings honey"
Chris "trying to find humor here" rolph


----------



## Dragula

tomhocars said:


> Chis,Give me a call.You have my number.Anyone need T-Dash chassis,I have them in stock,Tom


Tom,need your number,its packed away somewhere.
Chris


----------



## slotcarman12078

Check your PMs Chris! (in a minute! lol)


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Tom just stopped by. I got my O-Goes HO set, limited to 5 sets, and a fresh DASH T-Shirt!!

Thanks Tom, the T-Shirt is awesome!!!!!!

Don't hate :freak:


----------



## swamibob

Pictures please?

Tom


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

FWIW- Dash Motorsports is now selling individual Chassis/Motor parts. Here's some of them at Jag Hobbies... DASH Parts- click here


----------



## beast1624

Got my 10 chassis today. Took one out and ran about 19.8 seconds on my 115' tomy track average for 10 laps. Oiled it up and ran another 30 and averaged @ 18.8 seconds. Cleaned shoes and put some stock T-Jet SuperTires on (just a tad wider) and ran another 20 and got to 18.3. Cleaned shoes and oiled again and ran another 40 for a total of 100 and got the average to right at 18 seconds with a fast lap of 17.3 or so. 

I will lap gears and look at pickups again and see what I can get it down to. As for first impression: worlds ahead of AW/JL and much better than stock T-Jet (have 10 new OEM of them that I compared the T-Dash too). 

DAN: great job.n THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE WORK YOU PUT INTO THESE!! Keep up the good work. There are enough of us out here that are desperate for these (either 3 or 2 lam) that we will keep the demand up for some time to come.

I think these should be legal as replacements for OEM Aurora T-Jets, just MHO.


----------



## wyatt641

nice work…now if dan would just get the dash website back up so i can buy some bodies direct from dash motorsports all would be fine..seems they are astronomical on fleece bay.anxiously awaiting the grand relaunch of the dash motorsports website,,,


----------



## racer8nut

Great work on the Dash chassis. I have 3 in my collection and finally got around to tuning and running one. After going through the chassis and a mild tuning, this chassis was fast. I put some .350 rear tires and a weighted front end and what a blast to run. look forward to purchasing more. Awesome work by DASH


----------



## Dragula

JOE!!!!! Got my dash chassis and the guy threw in a chevelle body! I cant say ty enough!I adjusted the shoes,set the brush tension a bit and oiled the car up and it ran smooth,fast and very predictable in the turns.I am super impressed with these Dan you outdid yourself,i will be buying more.
p.s. the chevelle look incredible to!
Chris "Dragjet" Rolph


----------



## Bubba 123

wyatt641 said:


> nice work…now if dan would just get the dash website back up so i can buy some bodies direct from dash motorsports all would be fine..seems they are astronomical on fleece bay.anxiously awaiting the grand relaunch of the dash motorsports website,,,


see "Wheelz ??" Slots n Stuff on here 4 dash bods CHEAP!!!
Bubba 123 :wave:

OMG!! meant Tom S. (luny moment sry) ...
PS; need toms site or mailing addy


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dragula said:


> JOE!!!!! Got my dash chassis and the guy threw in a chevelle body! I cant say ty enough!I adjusted the shoes,set the brush tension a bit and oiled the car up and it ran smooth,fast and very predictable in the turns.I am super impressed with these Dan you outdid yourself,i will be buying more.
> p.s. the chevelle look incredible to!
> Chris "Dragjet" Rolph


No problem Chris, I am glad to help out. I want you to know that I didn't hand pick one out, just grabbed the next chassis in my box and sent it. Dan did some great job on them huh.

The funny thing is I bet you did your test run with his skinny stock tires too right? They are amazing right out of the box. Literally :wave:


----------



## Dragula

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> No problem Chris, I am glad to help out. I want you to know that I didn't hand pick one out, just grabbed the next chassis in my box and sent it. Dan did some great job on them huh.
> 
> The funny thing is I bet you did your test run with his skinny stock tires too right? They are amazing right out of the box. Literally :wave:


I did,and to level the field I used his tires on the stock aurora chassis.super impressed and really happy the hobby I love will continue now even longer.
Chris


----------



## Bubba 123

Dragula said:


> I did,and to level the field I used his tires on the stock aurora chassis.super impressed and really happy the hobby I love will continue now even longer.
> Chris


after a bunch of health issues the past month..
I FINALLY got some "Cave-Time" in 4 track testing......
can't believe how GREAT the T-Dash chassis are, straight out of the pkg. !!!!
U done da' Math Dan!!!
they are PERFECT!!!
great cornering, w/ just a tad of swag 4 realism.. under a considerable amount of throttle that would make other non mag "T" chassis come off the track!!!

thanks Al 4 the 1 U sent ;-)

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------

